# KDE in der Krise?

## furanku

Wegen der nicht abreißenden Kritik bzgl. des umstrittenen 4.0 Release, diversen hart diskutieren Entscheidungen bzgl. Plasma hat sich Aaron Seigo (Plasma Chefentwickler und KDE e.V Board Member und inoffizieller KDE Sprecher bei vielen Gelegenheiten) jetzt aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückgezogen, sein Blog nur noch für eingeladene Leser geöffnet. Aarons Blog war vorher die interessanteste Quelle für Neuerungen bei Plasma. Während die meisten Entwickler Verständnis zeigten (Aaron war teils extrem unsachlich und persönlich angegriffen worden, es wurde zum ersten mal nötig Postings auf dot.kde.org zu löschen), ja sich teils in "Braucht KDE überhaupt Nutzer?" Postings in ihren Blogs steigerten, kritisierten andere wiederum die Streitigkeiten mit den Nutzern.

In dieser ohnehin angespannten Situation stellt KDE Usabilty Expertin Celeste Paul in ihrem Blog nun in Frage ob KDE 4.1 überhaupt für ein Release bereit sei.

Mit anderen Worten: Es kracht gerade ganz gewaltig in der KDE Community und die Nerven liegen blank.

Was meint ihr, kommt KDE schnell aus dieser Krise heraus? Sind Konsequenzen nötig? Wie konnte es überhaupt so weit kommen?

Ich für meinen Teil, kann Aaron nur teilweise verstehen, viel der Kritik war hausgemacht und ist IMHO auf die teils extrem schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und schlechtes Timing bei den Neuerungen zurückzuführen. Auch glaube ich, daß es sich nun endgültig als Fehler herausgestellt hat ein KDE 4.0 als "Developer-Release" herauszubringen. Andererseits sind die Developer nur Menschen, die Kritik war teilweise unerträglich (Aaron wurde als Hitler bezeichnet) und "He who codes, decides".

Schade, ich glaube vieles hätte man sich mit geschickteren Releases und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ersparen können. Aber auch Schande über die "Wadenbeißer" die sinnlos auf Entwickler eingeprügelt haben. Wollen wir hoffen, daß sich bis 4.2 die Wogen geglättet haben!

----------

## xraver

Wo liegt das Problem?

Ich kann keine Kriese erkennen. Und was ist daran Verkehrt gewesen KDE4.0 als Entwickler Version raus zu bringen? Besser eine Version für Entwickler als das Release auf den Otto-Normal Anwender drauf los zu lassen und zu behaupten alles währe Perfekt.

Ich benutze die KDE  svn und die läuft äußerst Stabil. Bis auf ein par kleinen Features kann ich mich nicht beklagen und freue mich sehr und kommende Versionen.

Und ich wette, wenn ich heute den Compiler anschmeiße werde ich wieder Verbesserungen finden.

----------

## furanku

Ich denke schon es liegt eine Krise vor, wenn ein Teil der Nutzer die neuen Konzepte nicht mag (warum auch immer), sich ehemals wenig öffentlichkeitsscheue Entwickler frustriert zurückziehen und die eigene Usabilty Expertin kurz vor der Veröffentlichung fragt ob man denn überhaupt so weit sei.

KDE4.0 wäre besser KDE3.9 gewesen, so sind einfach zu viele Nutzer enttäuscht worden, was man vielleicht mit einer besseren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hätte auch noch ein wenig mildern können. KDE 4 hatte eine lange Entwicklungszeit und man hat die Nutzer sehr lange auf einen "visionären, revolutionären neuen Desktp"  heiß gemacht. Da war die Enttäuschung bei dieser Form des 4.0 Releases einfach unvermeidbar. Und das hat dazu geführt, daß viele Nutzer jetzt eben doppelt kritisch hinsehen und die Stimmung angespannt, was ja jetzt offensichtlich eskaliert ist. Laut Aaron hat das wiederum schon dazu geführt daß einige Entwickler das Projekt verlassen haben. Und spätestens dann muß man wohl von einer Krise reden.

----------

## xraver

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich denke schon es liegt eine Krise vor, wenn ein Teil der Nutzer die neuen Konzepte nicht mag (warum auch immer)

 

Hm, irgendwie scheint es bei den meisten nicht anzukommen. Entwicklerversion steht da drauf. Und wenn sie von den neuen Konzepten nicht begeistert sind, dann kann es erstmal daran liegen das diese Konzepte noch nicht ausreichend umgesetzt sind. Desweiteren zwingt keiner einen KDe Benutzer zum Umstieg. Wenn sie den "alten" Desktop haben wollen dann sollen sie Ihren "alten" Desktop behalten.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> , sich ehemals wenig öffentlichkeitsscheue Entwickler frustriert zurückziehen und die eigene Usabilty Expertin kurz vor der Veröffentlichung fragt ob man denn überhaupt so weit sei.

 

"öffentlichkeitsscheue Entwickler" und "Usabilty Expertin" - aha. Blos weil einige Leute nicht mehr klar kommen muss es gleich eine Kriese sein? Sehe ich nicht so.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE4.0 wäre besser KDE3.9 gewesen, so sind einfach zu viele Nutzer enttäuscht worden, was man vielleicht mit einer besseren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hätte auch noch ein wenig mildern können. KDE 4 hatte eine lange Entwicklungszeit und man hat die Nutzer sehr lange auf einen "visionären, revolutionären neuen Desktp"  heiß gemacht. Da war die Enttäuschung bei dieser Form des 4.0 Releases einfach unvermeidbar. Und das hat dazu geführt, daß viele Nutzer jetzt eben doppelt kritisch hinsehen und die Stimmung angespannt, was ja jetzt offensichtlich eskaliert ist.

 

 Zum x-ten mal: KDE4.x ist noch nicht fertig.

----------

## furanku

Das "KDE 4.0 ist eben noch nicht fertig" war aber anscheinend vielen Nutzern nicht zu vermitteln, ist in der üblichen Releasepolitik auch eher recht ungewöhnlich, und hat zu einem nicht abreißenden Strom an Kritik und nun letztlich zur Frustration bei den Entwicklern geführt. Aaron Seigo ist schon nicht "irgendwer" bei der 4.x Entwicklung, der Großteil von Plasma stammt von ihm, er war so etwas wie der inoffizielle Sprecher des Projekts und, wie gesagt, laut seiner Aussage haben sich andere Entwickler ganz aus dem Projekt zurückgezogen.

----------

## Berniyh

 *furanku wrote:*   

> KDE4.0 wäre besser KDE3.9 gewesen, so sind einfach zu viele Nutzer enttäuscht worden, was man vielleicht mit einer besseren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hätte auch noch ein wenig mildern können. KDE 4 hatte eine lange Entwicklungszeit und man hat die Nutzer sehr lange auf einen "visionären, revolutionären neuen Desktp"  heiß gemacht. Da war die Enttäuschung bei dieser Form des 4.0 Releases einfach unvermeidbar. Und das hat dazu geführt, daß viele Nutzer jetzt eben doppelt kritisch hinsehen und die Stimmung angespannt, was ja jetzt offensichtlich eskaliert ist. Laut Aaron hat das wiederum schon dazu geführt daß einige Entwickler das Projekt verlassen haben. Und spätestens dann muß man wohl von einer Krise reden.

 

Nein, das war schon richtig so.

KDE 4.0 wurde auch nicht viel von Nutzern genutzt und die waren sich im Klaren, dass sie von 4.1 mehr erwarten können.

Der Effekt war aber, dass viele Portierungen auf KDE4 jetzt bereits angegangen wurden.

Wenn 4.0 als 3.9 rausgekommen wäre, dann wäre das passiert, was bei Firefox passiert ist.

Dort haben sich 99% der Erweiterungen erst um eine Portierung gekümmert, als die Final veröffentlicht wurde.

Viele sind es vermutlich noch immer nicht angegangen.

Nun, bei Firefox ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da die Anpassungen relativ schnell gehen dürften, deshalb wan es bei Firefox genau richtig das so zu machen.

Bei KDE (bzw. zusätzlichen Programmen dafür) dauern solche Portierungen aber immer ein wenig länger.

Vor einem halben Jahr, als die Veröffentlichung von 4.0 vor der Tür stand, hab ich auch immer gedacht, "Das können die doch nicht ernst meinen.", inzwischen, nach ca. einem halben Jahr KDE packaging, bin ich eher der Meinung, dass es genau richtig war.

----------

## furanku

Naja, mein Argument ist ja daß der jetzige Krach eine Folge dieser Release Politik ist. Und der ist IMHO noch nicht ausgestanden, hat aber offensichtlich schon unschöne Konsequenzen gehabt. KDE 4.1 ist noch nicht raus und nach dem 4.0 Release liegt bei vielen jetzt eben die Erwartungshaltung bei 4.1. Dieses Release *ist* sicher in vielen Punkten besser als 4.0 ... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es diesen hohen Erwartungen stand halten kann. Selbst die KDE Entwickler sagen, daß KDE erst mit 4.2 wohl featuremäßig mit 3.5 gleichziehen könne. Ich habe ehrlichgesagt, die Befürchtung, daß der Streit bei dem 4.1 Release noch weiter eskaliert und sich noch mehr Frustration bei Entwicklern und Nutzern breit macht.

----------

## Anarcho

Als nicht KDE Nutzer bin ich aber auch der Meinung das ein x.0 Release nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick wie eine Dev-Version aussieht. Dann sollte man eben noch RC1, Beta oder sonstwas dran schreiben. So sieht es "fertig" aus.

----------

## Berniyh

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Naja, mein Argument ist ja daß der jetzige Krach eine Folge dieser Release Politik ist. Und der ist IMHO noch nicht ausgestanden, hat aber offensichtlich schon unschöne Konsequenzen gehabt. KDE 4.1 ist noch nicht raus und nach dem 4.0 Release liegt bei vielen jetzt eben die Erwartungshaltung bei 4.1. Dieses Release *ist* sicher in vielen Punkten besser als 4.0 ... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es diesen hohen Erwartungen stand halten kann. Selbst die KDE Entwickler sagen, daß KDE erst mit 4.2 wohl featuremäßig mit 3.5 gleichziehen könne. Ich habe ehrlichgesagt, die Befürchtung, daß der Streit bei dem 4.1 Release noch weiter eskaliert und sich noch mehr Frustration bei Entwicklern und Nutzern breit macht.

 

Nein, der ursprüngliche Krach ist enstanden, weil jemand Plasma nicht mag und einen KDE fork von KDE3 auf Basis von Qt4 vorgeschlagen hat.

BTW, woher hast du das eigentlich? Ich konnte kein Announcement finden über diese Angelegenheit.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Als nicht KDE Nutzer bin ich aber auch der Meinung das ein x.0 Release nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick wie eine Dev-Version aussieht. Dann sollte man eben noch RC1, Beta oder sonstwas dran schreiben. So sieht es "fertig" aus.

 

Die Folge wäre gewesen, dass man nie bei der Version 4.0 ankommt, so wie es derzeit bei mplayer ist (die gurken seit bestimmt 2 Jahren kurz for Version 1.0 rum, das gleiche gilt bei Wine, wobei die das wohl nun ändern und häufiger neue Versionen rausbringen).

So wie es jetzt ist trauen sich einfach viel mehr Leute an KDE 4 ran, und zwar auch Entwickler. Als Entwickler arbeitet man nun mal nicht auf Basis von RCs und Betas.

Auch viele User schauen sich es eher an und 99% der User, die das machen sind sich im Klaren darüber, dass KDE 4 erst am Anfang steht, einige werfen dann noch einen Blick auf die SVN Version, um festzustellen, dass diese schon einiges besser ist (wenn auch noch alles andere als perfekt).

----------

## furanku

Was meinst Du mit woher ich das habe?

Aarons Blog kann ich ja nicht mehr verlinken, da landest Du auf einer "Nur für Eingeladene" Seite.

Diskussion und Aarons Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit findest Du hier, dann noch diverse Blogs auf planet KDE. Celestes Frage ob 4.1 bis zum Release berei sei z.B. hier

[Edit: Typo]Last edited by furanku on Sun Jun 29, 2008 7:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## franzf

Ich habe schon vor 4.0 regelmäßig die svn-Version aktualisiert. Ich konnte damals den Krach nicht verstehen, in meinen Augen war alles nicht so schlimm wie es immer geredet wurde, eigentlich sogar recht gut.

Mittlerweile jedoch, naja, bin ein großer Fan von KMail und kate, der Rest geht mir so am A*** vorbei. Der KDED braucht ewig zum Starten, verbraucht Speicher, und ich verwende 0,0 der Features:

* Verwende mittlerweile firefox. Deshalb kein cookiejar + konqu-preloader-module (k.A. wie ich das ausschalte, ist ausgegraut).

* Favicons. K.A. wieso ich das brauchen sollte, verwende keinen Messanger. Oder wird das noch wo anders verwendet?

* Global Shortcuts funktionieren bei mir (immer noch) nicht. Ich kann mein Multimedia-keyboard nicht zum Laufen bewegen.

Und das war jetzt nur kded...

Außerdem kein Indexing meiner Dateien, Plasma nervt (ich will doch nur ein Panel, dafür brauch ich kein riesiges Framework).

All das hat mich jetzt zu Fluxbox gebracht, und ich bin glücklicher als je zuvor. Vor kurzem hab ich aber noch kde verteidigt und jedes neue Feature erstmal mit Spannung verfolgt.

Kurz: Mir ist KDE als Desktopsystem einfach ein zu großer Klotz geworden. Und an Qt4 liegt das nicht (allein), hab einige Qt4-only-apps am laufen und verwende es auch gerne selber.

Aber evtl. ändert sich das alles in Zukunft ja mal wieder, werde KDE immer mal wieder testen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## revilootneg

Ich habe die Entwicklung nur durch unregelmäßiges Überfliegen von planetkde.org verfolgt und vom Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit (blogging) von aseigo erst durch furanku erfahren. Ja, seine Blog-Beiträge zu plasma waren sehr informativ, aber natürlich war er damit auch derjenige, der die coolen screenies präsentiert hat und bei vielen die Erwartungen gesteigert hat.

Dennoch kann ich die ganze Aufregung (von Seiten der Hetzer!) überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen!

Ich habe _allergrößten_ Respekt vor der Leistung der KDE-devs, die es geschafft haben eine jahrealte, gewachsene (und entsprechend pflegebedürftige) Struktur derart umzukrempeln. 

Die Entwicklung, die GNU/Linux in den vergangenen Jahren in so ziemlich allen Bereichen gemacht hat, ist beachtenswert und sollte als solche von allen (und insbesondere von den Nutzern) auch gewürdigt werden. Wer nicht zufrieden ist, soll doch forken und es besser machen. Das Recht (und in gewissem Sinne auch die Pflicht bringt die GPL mit sich; niemand kann sich dahinter verstecken, dass ihm der sourcecode nicht zugänglich gemacht wird). Die Entscheidung mit dem Umstieg auf Qt4 auch KDEs Code zu erneuern ist schon vor Jahren gefallen, auch die neuen Entwicklungen (z.B. eben Plasma) waren kein Geheimnis.

Gut Ding hat Weile. KDE4 braucht auch eine gewisse User-Basis, die Bugs melden und aus der sich evtl. neue Entwickler (oder zumindest Unterstützer) rekrutieren können. Auch vor diesem Hintergrund war KDE4.0 der richtige Weg und es war durch KDE genug auf den dev-Status hingewiesen worden. Verdreht wurde das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit (mal wieder) durch die Medien und die Distributoren. [btw: es können sich wieder alle ein Stück von Gentoo abschneiden, denn hier ist KDE4 immer noch hardmasked   :Twisted Evil:  ]

Und ja, Performance mag noch ein Problem sein, aber da kann sich doch gerade überhaupt keiner drum kümmern, alle schreien wegen der üblichen Bugs, fehlender Features, etc. und die Geschwindigkeit und Sourcecodeoptimierungen müssen in den Hintergrund gestellt werden. Aber das heißt doch nicht, dass auch KDE wieder flotter werden kann.

Ich finde es traurig, dass einer derart charismatische Persönlichkeit wie Aaron Seigo (seine Vorträge sind nicht zu verachten, leider bisher bloß Videos gesehen), der eine so enorme Menge für KDE geleistet hat, auf dieser Art und Weise "gedankt" wird. Es ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, dass User, aber eben auch Devs wie auf planetkde.org zu lesen war, der Meinung sind, es macht nix, einen ihrer wichtigsten Vordenker zu verbrennen.

Wenn "opensource-planets" auf das Niveau der heise-foren rutschen, dann ist die Frage berechtigt: "Does KDE need _these_ users???"

EDIT: Typos, sorry furanku *schäm*Last edited by revilootneg on Mon Jun 30, 2008 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also mir als USER ist das total egal. Ich entscheide mich einfach für eine Software die meinen Wünschen entspricht und damit basta. Wenn KDE 4.0 noch nicht so läuft wie ich das will nutze ich einfach etwas anders und warte so lange bis KDE 4.0 bugfrei ist :)

Natürlich war der Presserummel um die 4.0 Version ein wenig zu früh. Schade eigentlich. Statt Butter bei den Fischen gab es hier ein Papa-Schlumpf-typisches "Es ist nicht mehr weit..". Zumindest aus User-Sicht. Doch Warten hat grade sowieso Hoch-Kultur. Von daher kann ich ganz geduldig damit Leben. Und da ich grundsätzlich auf Produktiv-Systemen immer mehrere Desktops Installiert habe ist mir das eigentlich schnuppe. Mache meiner Linux-User bevorzugen KDE-3.X, XFCE andere Gnome oder Fluxbox. Schade finde ich nur das es so "kompliziert" ist KDE-4.0 "hinzu-emergen". Wegen der ganzen neuen Versionen und Abhängikeiten.

Das es bei KDE gerade kracht.. ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn dieser ganze Stress bei den Developern Konstruktiv umgesetzt wird. Bestimmt wird sich KDE deswegen nicht auflösen. Vielleicht dauert es etwas länger. Und sich totzuforken ist ja auch keine Lösung.

KDE-Nutzer wird es auch immer geben. Die bleiben aber einfach noch bei KDE3.X bis das andere Fertig ist.

KDE-4 Wird klasse, davon bin ich überzeugt es braucht einfach noch mehr Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.

----------

## Berniyh

 *franzf wrote:*   

> * Global Shortcuts funktionieren bei mir (immer noch) nicht. Ich kann mein Multimedia-keyboard nicht zum Laufen bewegen.
> 
> Und das war jetzt nur kded...

 

Dieses Problem ist inzwischen behoben. Allerdings meines Wissens nicht in der 4.0 Version.

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem kein Indexing meiner Dateien, Plasma nervt (ich will doch nur ein Panel, dafür brauch ich kein riesiges Framework).

 

Das ist ein Problem, an dem ich gerade arbeite. Es sieht so aus, als ob hier einige Sachen zusammenkommen. Von Fehlern in den Ebuilds bis hin zu Bugs in Strigi (kein KDE Projekt) und Soprano.

 *Quote:*   

> Kurz: Mir ist KDE als Desktopsystem einfach ein zu großer Klotz geworden. Und an Qt4 liegt das nicht (allein), hab einige Qt4-only-apps am laufen und verwende es auch gerne selber.

 

KDE4 ist nicht mehr ein großer Klotz als es KDE3 war, eher sogar weniger.

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Entwicklung nur durch unregelmäßiges Überfliegen von planetkde.org verfolgt und vom Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit (blogging) von aseigo erst durch franku erfahren. Ja, seine Blog-Beiträge zu plasma waren sehr informativ, aber natürlich war er damit auch derjenige, der die coolen screenies präsentiert hat und bei vielen die Erwartungen gesteigert hat. 

 

Das ist der Punkt, den viele der Kritiker nicht verstanden haben und einer der Punkte, warum ich Aaron so schätze.

Aaron Seigo hat eine Vision, die er Stück für Stück umsetzt und er liegt bei vielen Dingen richtig. was er mit den Screens erreichen will ist, den Leuten klar zu machen, was er vor hat.

Dadurch wird im Endergebnis das Gesamtbild deutlich besser sein, aber der Weg dahin mag etwas steinig sein und langwierig.

Auf lange Sicht wird sich das aber auszahlen.

Das Problem von vielen Kritikern ist, dass sie Null Weitsichtigkeit zeigen, sondern immer nur auf das hier und jetzt blicken.

Wenn man so entwickelt, kommt immer nur Stückwerk raus.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> KDE-4 Wird klasse, davon bin ich überzeugt es braucht einfach noch mehr Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.

 

So sicher bin ich mir da nicht mehr. Zumindest hab ich ein paar Zweifel, denn ich habe nun das Gefühl, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass KDE "totgemanagt" wird, wie das mit vielen Projekten in der Politik zum Beispiel geschiet (Transrapid? Stuttgart 21?).

----------

## furanku

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Das ist der Punkt, den viele der Kritiker nicht verstanden haben und einer der Punkte, warum ich Aaron so schätze.
> 
> Aaron Seigo hat eine Vision, die er Stück für Stück umsetzt und er liegt bei vielen Dingen richtig. was er mit den Screens erreichen will ist, den Leuten klar zu machen, was er vor hat.

 

Aber genau an der Stelle hat die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Release-Vernunft versagt, sonst hätten wir diese Probleme jetzt nicht. War es eine gute Idee die Desktop Icons  kurz vor 4.1 zugunsten von Folder View abzuschaffen, wenn man deren vollständigen Ersatz erst für 4.2 vermutet (sagte Aarons Blog selber)? Wofür ist trunk/playground eigentlich da? Provozierend gefragt: Steht Aarons Plasma Vision über dem normalen Weg essentielle Änderungen einzubringen?

Of course: He who codes, decides ... but: End of the story?

KDE 4 *hat* Probleme und es sind nicht *nur* die User mit ungerechtfertigter Kritik daran schuld. Jetzt beleidigt und "bestrafend" das Gespräch User<->Developer abzubrechen macht es alles nur noch schlimmer.

----------

## Berniyh

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *Berniyh wrote:*   Das ist der Punkt, den viele der Kritiker nicht verstanden haben und einer der Punkte, warum ich Aaron so schätze.
> 
> Aaron Seigo hat eine Vision, die er Stück für Stück umsetzt und er liegt bei vielen Dingen richtig. was er mit den Screens erreichen will ist, den Leuten klar zu machen, was er vor hat. 
> 
> Aber genau an der Stelle hat die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Release-Vernunft versagt, sonst hätten wir diese Probleme jetzt nicht.

 

Das kann man getrost bezweifeln. Nörgler gibt es immer.

 *Quote:*   

> War es eine gute Idee die Desktop Icons  kurz vor 4.1 zugunsten von Folder View abzuschaffen, wenn man deren vollständigen Ersatz erst für 4.2 vermutet (sagte Aarons Blog selber)?

 

Hat man gar nicht, die Desktop Icons sind immer noch da.

Es hat mal eine Zeit lang nicht funktioniert, aber das war ein Bug, auf den wohl nicht aufmerksam gemacht wurde (Erst durch den Flame Thread KDE3 on Qt4 auf der KDE ML).

(Aaron sagte, dass er von dieser Fehlfunktion erst dadurch erfahren hatte und es wurde dann eben gefixt.)

[/quote]Wofür ist trunk/playground eigentlich da? Provozierend gefragt: Steht Aarons Plasma Vision über dem normalen Weg essentielle Änderungen einzubringen?[/quote]

Da ging es aber um etwas anderes.

Plasma war eine Zeit lang "defekt", als man auf Qt4.4 gewechselt hat und damit dann das Plasma System auf die Qt API gestellt hat. Das hatte zur Folge, dass jedes einzelne Applet gefixt werden musste und deshalb war es für ein paar Wochen (2-3) mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar.

Playground ist eher dazu da, einige neue Ideen auszuprobieren, während der Plasma API Wechsel eher normales Maintaining war.

ABER, das führt uns eigentlich zu dem wirklichen Problem, dass KDE derzeit hat. (Meine Meinung)

Und dieses Problem ist svn. svn fördert durch seine zentralisierte Struktur diese Art der Entwicklung. Dadurch wurde mit dem Portieren von Plasma auch relativ spät angefangen, soviel ich weiß.

Würde man git verwenden, so hätte man, auf Grund des besseren branch/rebase/merge Supports damit wohl früher angefangen.

Ich will svn nicht niedermachen, ich halte zwar nicht viel davon, aber für manche Projekte mag es ja ganz ok sein.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist KDE svn jetzt schon entwachsen und ein Wechsel auf ein verteiltes scm (bei KDE ist git geplant) würde den Workflow deutlich verbessern, da man so besser mit lokalen und teaminternen Branches arbeiten kann.

 *Quote:*   

> KDE 4 *hat* Probleme und es sind nicht *nur* die User mit ungerechtfertigter Kritik daran schuld. Jetzt beleidigt und "bestrafend" das Gespräch User<->Developer abzubrechen macht es alles nur noch schlimmer.

 

Dann hast du wohl noch nicht den Flame Thread auf der KDE ML gelesen. (kde-devel iirc)

Da waren unter anderem auch Ignoranz und persönliche Beleidigungen gegenüber Aaron dabei.

Edit: Noch so am Rande, ich habe mit Aaron sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was User Support und Feedback angeht. Er gehört definitiv nicht zu der Art dev, die ihr Ding durchziehen, komme was wolle, sondern hat auch immer ein offenes Ohr.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Teil, kann Aaron nur teilweise verstehen, viel der Kritik war hausgemacht und ist IMHO auf die teils extrem schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und schlechtes Timing bei den Neuerungen zurückzuführen. Auch glaube ich, daß es sich nun endgültig als Fehler herausgestellt hat ein KDE 4.0 als "Developer-Release" herauszubringen.

 

Aaron kann ich durchweg verstehen. Er ist der einzige Entwickler der in der Oeffentlichkeit direkt mit Plasma assoziiert wird. Daher bekommt er alleine auch die volle Kritik ab. Diese Kritik ist in meinen Augen aber unbegruendet und voreillig.

Das er sich jetzt fuer den Augenblick so zurueckzieht ist mehr als verstaendlich. Seit mindestens 2 Jahren ist er permanenter Kritik ausgesetzt und muss nun auch noch Angriffe auf seine Person hinnehmen. Viele haetten laengst das Handtuch geworfen. Er hingegen bleibt weiter (meist) freundlich und goent sich einfach nur eine Auszeit.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Schade, ich glaube vieles hätte man sich mit geschickteren Releases und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ersparen können. Aber auch Schande über die "Wadenbeißer" die sinnlos auf Entwickler eingeprügelt haben. Wollen wir hoffen, daß sich bis 4.2 die Wogen geglättet haben!

 

"Wadenbeißer" gibt es immer. Schlimm ist nur wenn sich diese, oft technisch wenig bewanderten, auf den Entwickler-Mailinglisten oder im Bugzilla auskotzen (anders kann man es oft nicht nennen) und dann jede gut gemeinte Belehrung ignorieren oder einfach nicht verstehen. Letzteres waere an sich nicht schlimm. Leider neigen viele "Wadenbeißer" aber einfach dazu diese Passagen einer Antwort stumpf zu ueberlesen und wechseln stattdessen ueber in einen Flamewar-Modus.

Besonders lustig finde ich auch die Leute, die sagen: Ich benutzte bisher KDE 3.5 und war zufrieden. Weil KDE 4 aber doof ist, wechsel ich jetzt zu Gnome. Leute, warum nicht einfach KDE 3.5 weiterverwenden und in einem Jahr nochmal schauen ob KDE 4 nicht doch was ist?

Gute Oeffentlichkeitsarbeit hat es gegeben. Die meisten werden aber nur die Artikel von Heise, Golem oder ProLinux gelesen haben. Wahrscheinlich haben viele sogar nur die Titel dieser Artikel gelesen, den auch in den Artikeln wurde deutlich das KDE 4.0 nicht fuer den Endanwender gedacht ist.

Dennoch war es wichtig das Release so frueh herauszubringen. Ohne dieses Release gebe es bei weitem nicht so viele Entwickler und so viel gutes Feetback. Ohne das waere KDE 4.1 nicht so stabil wie es im Augenblick ist. Ohne das 4.0 Release vor Augen gab es auch keinen Grund fuer die meisten Entwickler auf KDE 4 zu portieren. Wer arbeitet gerne heute fuer etwas derren Fruechte er in 5 Jahren erst erntet? 

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Nein, der ursprüngliche Krach ist enstanden, weil jemand Plasma nicht mag und einen KDE fork von KDE3 auf Basis von Qt4 vorgeschlagen hat.

 

Genau... sowas selten daemliches (sorry!). Das echte Problem war aber das hier viele dieser "technisch nicht besonders bewanderten" einfach ignorierten was Entwickler ihnen zu sagen und sogar zu zeigen (durch Screenshots und Videos) versuchten. Viele gebaren sich wie (zuweilen auch gutartige) kleine Kinder denen man ihr gewuenschtes Getraenk in der "falschen" Flasche präsentiert - zumindest wer Kinder hat weiss, das auch zuegiges umfuellen in die "richtige" nichts mehr bewirken kann.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kurz: Mir ist KDE als Desktopsystem einfach ein zu großer Klotz geworden. Und an Qt4 liegt das nicht (allein), hab einige Qt4-only-apps am laufen und verwende es auch gerne selber.

 

Mh - KDE 3.5 war der groessere Klotz.  :Wink: 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> War es eine gute Idee die Desktop Icons kurz vor 4.1 zugunsten von Folder View abzuschaffen, wenn man deren vollständigen Ersatz erst für 4.2 vermutet (sagte Aarons Blog selber)?

 

Ja. Wobei, wie schon gesagt wurde, es die Icons noch gibt. Folderview bringt aber schon zu 4.1 ein besseres "Desktop" Feeling und steht eben nicht in Konkurrenz zu den noch vorhandenen Icons.

Der Plan fuer 4.2 sieht aber vor die Desktop-Icons komplett durch Folderview zu ersetzen. Fuer den Benutzer kommt das dann aber auf das gleiche hinaus, nur das er mehr Interaktionsmoeglichkeiten mit den "Desktop-Icons" haben wird als mit der aktuellen Implementierung.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Wofür ist trunk/playground eigentlich da? Provozierend gefragt: Steht Aarons Plasma Vision über dem normalen Weg essentielle Änderungen einzubringen?

 

playground ist die Spielwiese fuer uns Entwickler. Dort geht es um wirklich neue Programme die noch nicht fertig sind und es oft auch nicht werden. Aenderungen an Plasma und Co. haben dort aber nichts verloren.

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Gut Ding hat Weile. KDE4 braucht auch eine gewisse User-Basis, die Bugs melden und aus der sich evtl. neue Entwickler (oder zumindest Unterstützer) rekrutieren können. Auch vor diesem Hintergrund war KDE4.0 der richtige Weg und es war durch KDE genug auf den dev-Status hingewiesen worden. Verdreht wurde das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit (mal wieder) durch die Medien und die Distributoren.

 

Dito - genau richtig.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> ABER, das führt uns eigentlich zu dem wirklichen Problem, dass KDE derzeit hat. (Meine Meinung)
> 
> Und dieses Problem ist svn. [...]

 

Die Umstellung auf Git ist nicht geplant, wenn auch einige daran arbeiten. Zudem wuerde die Umstellung zu einer kompletten Reorganisation des Projekts fuehren. Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin. Git wuerde es vielen schwerer machen an KDE zu arbeiten (einfach weil Git komplexer zu verstehen ist als svn) und zeitgleich koennen alle die das wollen auch jetzt schon Git verwenden. Aber Git ist so oder so Zukunftmusik - auch wenn heute beschlossen werden wuerde auf Git umzustellen wuerde das mindestens 1-2 Jahre arbeit bedeutet, bevor es vollbracht ist. Gleichzeitig bringt aber auch Subversion 1.5 einige nette neue Features die Teile des Git-Vorteils zu nichte machen. Aber selbst das Update auf svn 1.5 wuerde einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Edit: Noch so am Rande, ich habe mit Aaron sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was User Support und Feedback angeht. Er gehört definitiv nicht zu der Art dev, die ihr Ding durchziehen, komme was wolle, sondern hat auch immer ein offenes Ohr.

 

Das kann ich nur bestaetigen. Im Zweifel gibt er einem gar seine Messenger oder Skype Adresse um weiterhelfen zu koennen. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## firefly

Anmerkung: 

Seit kurzem, kann man jetzt auch ein plasmoid(Wie das FolderView plasmoid) im fullscreen anzeigen. Und somit kann ein Benutzer das alte Verhalten wieder erhalten.

Blog Post von Aseigo (Googlecache)

Das Video darüber bei Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhYinDOKbE8

Oder als ogm: http://plasma.kde.org/media/folderview_containment.ogg

----------

## Hilefoks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Anmerkung: 
> 
> Seit kurzem, kann man jetzt auch ein plasmoid(Wie das FolderView plasmoid) im fullscreen anzeigen. Und somit kann ein Benutzer das alte Verhalten wieder erhalten.

 

Das ist z.B. eines der Videos von denen ich gerade sprach... viele haben es aber auch damit nicht verstanden.

Allerdings geht das nicht erst seit kurzem, sondern alles modular und austauschbar zu machen ist sozusagen eine der Grundideen von Plasma.

----------

## firefly

ich habe das eher so verstanden, das dieses Feature erst seit es containments in plasma gibt funktioniert.

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann keine Kriese erkennen. Und was ist daran Verkehrt gewesen KDE4.0 als Entwickler Version raus zu bringen? Besser eine Version für Entwickler als das Release auf den Otto-Normal Anwender drauf los zu lassen und zu behaupten alles währe Perfekt.
> 
> Ich benutze die KDE  svn und die läuft äußerst Stabil. Bis auf ein par kleinen Features kann ich mich nicht beklagen und freue mich sehr und kommende Versionen.

 

Ich frage mich, wer hier die Krise kriegt. Und das sind nur die groben Schnitzer...

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Ich kann keine Kriese erkennen. Und was ist daran Verkehrt gewesen KDE4.0 als Entwickler Version raus zu bringen? Besser eine Version für Entwickler als das Release auf den Otto-Normal Anwender drauf los zu lassen und zu behaupten alles währe Perfekt.
> 
> Ich benutze die KDE  svn und die läuft äußerst Stabil. Bis auf ein par kleinen Features kann ich mich nicht beklagen und freue mich sehr und kommende Versionen. 
> ...

 

Na, wieder lange weile? Immer das gleiche lahme Thema.

----------

## Berniyh

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *Berniyh wrote:*   ABER, das führt uns eigentlich zu dem wirklichen Problem, dass KDE derzeit hat. (Meine Meinung)
> 
> Und dieses Problem ist svn. [...] 
> 
> Die Umstellung auf Git ist nicht geplant, wenn auch einige daran arbeiten. Zudem wuerde die Umstellung zu einer kompletten Reorganisation des Projekts fuehren.

 

Zunächst einmal, ja, das ist eine größere Umstellung und an dem Plan wird schon seit fast einem Jahr gearbeitet.

 *Quote:*   

> Git wuerde es vielen schwerer machen an KDE zu arbeiten (einfach weil Git komplexer zu verstehen ist als svn) und zeitgleich koennen alle die das wollen auch jetzt schon Git verwenden.

 

Das git schwerer zu handhaben ist als svn ist weitverbreiteter Unsinn (sorry  :Wink: ).

Der Ursprung ist meistens, dass betreffende Personen bereits gelernt haben, mit svn umzugehen und deshalb der Meinung sind, dass svn deutlich einfacher ist.

Das ist so, wie wenn du jemanden, der Windows gut kennt vor einen Linux Rechner setzt und ihn fragst, ob es einfacher zu bedienen ist.

git hat nun mal ein anderes Konzept als svn und deshalb ist es stellenweise auch anders. Aber, dass git schwerer zu erlernen ist als svn, das stimmt soo nicht.

Mir geht es übrigens genau andersrum. Da mir git deutlich besser liegt, habe ich ziemliche Probleme, wenn ich svn verwenden muss.

Da bekomme ich jedesmal die Krise, vor allem auch, da die mitgelieferten Docs von svn einfach schrecklich sind.

Was macht man, wenn man bei git nicht genau weiß, wie etwas funktioniert? Man schaut in die Manpage. Wenn der Text dort zu kompliziert wirkt schaut man sich die Examples Section an, die man in fast jeder Git-Manpage findet. Meistens ist dort bereits etwas, das sehr genau auf des eigene Problem passt.

Was macht man bei svn?

Manpages sind fürn Popo, bei svn.

Man muss ins Internet gehen und irgendwelche HowTos durchwühlen, um festzustellen, dass man dort trotzdem nicht das findet, was man will.

(Und ja, das ist mir mehrmals passiert.)

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, dadurch haben git und svn auch andere Wege gewählt, wie der Nutzer Hilfe bekommt. Ich empfinde hier den Git-Weg als besser, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv.

Entscheidend ist aber, dass viele den Svn-Weg gewohnt sind, und weil sie es gewohnt sind, halten sie es so für einfacher an Informationen zu kommen.

Sorry, jetzt ist der Abschnitt viel zu lange geworden, will hier eigentlich keine svn vs. git Diskussion starten.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber Git ist so oder so Zukunftmusik - auch wenn heute beschlossen werden wuerde auf Git umzustellen wuerde das mindestens 1-2 Jahre arbeit bedeutet, bevor es vollbracht ist.

 

Bedenke, dass seit einem Jahr bereits daran gearbeitet wird. Die meisten Git Repos dafür existieren bereits, sind aber nicht "offiziell" (man muss also für commits immer noch svn verwenden).

 *Quote:*   

> Gleichzeitig bringt aber auch Subversion 1.5 einige nette neue Features die Teile des Git-Vorteils zu nichte machen. Aber selbst das Update auf svn 1.5 wuerde einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

 

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal angeschaut, was Subversion so plant, aber mir kam das meiste eher halbbacken vor.

Abgesehen davon bedeutet es nicht, dass alles, was mit svn prinzipiell geht, auch bei KDE einsetzbar ist. svn switch funktioniert mit KDE zum Beispiel nur bedingt.

Ich halte, für KDE, den Weg weg von svn, hin zu einem (echten) verteilten scm, nur für richtig. Da kann es auch nicht mehr helfen, dass svn wohl in Zukunft eher semi-verteilt sein wird, statt komplett zentralisiert.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin.

 

Zunächst einmal gibt es Entwicklungen für ein git-svn-Server Backend. Das würde bedeuten, dass diejenigen, die unbedingt weiter svn verwenden wollen, dies auch nach der Umstellung auf git machen könnten.

Man hat also einen git Server, der neben dem git Service, auch einen svn Service anbieten, und quasi als Zwischenschicht zwischen git und svn arbeitet.

Ob an bei KDE so etwas plant einzusetzen, das weiß ich nicht.

Zweitens wäre es ein Vorteil, dass das zentrale Repo (derzeit anonsvn.kde.org) weniger Bedeutung bekommt.

So würden Repos für einzelne Entwicklergruppen eingerichtet, die somit ihre eigenen Branches haben, in denen sie Dinge ausprobieren können und wenn diese reif sind, in das offizielle Repo mergen.

Der Vorteil ist hier vor allem, dass du die Änderungen aus dem offiziellen Branch ohne Probleme übernehmen kannst, sowie git sich dies auch merkt.

Bei svn kannst du zwar auch mergen, allerdings packt svn dann alles in einen Commit und wenn du es dann zurückmergen willst hast du den Salat.

Das wäre der wesentliche Vorteil. Es gibt noch viele mehr. Ich würde mal die kde-scm-interest ML von KDE empfehlen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Berniyh

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich habe das eher so verstanden, das dieses Feature erst seit es containments in plasma gibt funktioniert.

 

Hm, aber containments gab es schon immer.

Eines der ersten Applets überhaupt, ist ein Containment. (Die analoge Uhr.)

Wie auch immer, Folderview ist ein zusätzliches Feature. Wer weiterhin normale Desktop Icons verwenden will, der kann das machen, niemand hindert dich daran.

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Ich kann keine Kriese erkennen. Und was ist daran Verkehrt gewesen KDE4.0 als Entwickler Version raus zu bringen? Besser eine Version für Entwickler als das Release auf den Otto-Normal Anwender drauf los zu lassen und zu behaupten alles währe Perfekt.
> 
> Ich benutze die KDE  svn und die läuft äußerst Stabil. Bis auf ein par kleinen Features kann ich mich nicht beklagen und freue mich sehr und kommende Versionen. 
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Mag nur mir so gehen, aber ich empfinde solche hingerotzten Beitraege als unhoeflich.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Zunächst einmal, ja, das ist eine größere Umstellung und an dem Plan wird schon seit fast einem Jahr gearbeitet.

 Ja, es gibt Entwickler die an einer Umstellung arbeiten (AFAIK einer). Das es eine solche Umstellung geben wird ist aber, nicht nur Aufgrund der vielen technischen Probleme, noch lange nicht sicher.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Das git schwerer zu handhaben ist als svn ist weitverbreiteter Unsinn (sorry ).

 

In einigen Punkten hast du durchaus recht - aber alles das trifft auf alle zu die zur Zeit KDEs svn nutzen. Allerdings bleibe ich dabei das git schwerer zu erlernen ist als svn - schon alleine vom Konzept her. Die meisten Entwickler werden damit nicht allzu grosse Probleme haben - Uebersetzer und Co. aber durchaus.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Da bekomme ich jedesmal die Krise, vor allem auch, da die mitgelieferten Docs von svn einfach schrecklich sind. 

 Nun ja. svn command help ist da ganz nuetzlich.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Sorry, jetzt ist der Abschnitt viel zu lange geworden, will hier eigentlich keine svn vs. git Diskussion starten.

 Dito. Ausserdem verwende ich selbst gerne git, auch auf den KDE Servern via git-svn.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Zunächst einmal gibt es Entwicklungen für ein git-svn-Server Backend. Das würde bedeuten, dass diejenigen, die unbedingt weiter svn verwenden wollen, dies auch nach der Umstellung auf git machen könnten.

 

Das gilt, wie weiter oben erwaehnt, auch andersherum. Und ja, es ist nicht ohne Probleme (externals gehen z.B. leider nicht), aber ich denke das wird andersherum auch nicht besser sein (nie getestet). Gleichzeitig sind externals wie sie zur Zeit verwendet werden auch ein grosses Problem fuer git, d.h. ohne grosse Umstrukturierung kaum auf git zu uebertragen.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Zweitens wäre es ein Vorteil, dass das zentrale Repo (derzeit anonsvn.kde.org) weniger Bedeutung bekommt.
> 
> So würden Repos für einzelne Entwicklergruppen eingerichtet, die somit ihre eigenen Branches haben, in denen sie Dinge ausprobieren können und wenn diese reif sind, in das offizielle Repo mergen.

 

Gerade dort sehe ich das Problem, auch wenn es durchaus technisch und politisch zu loesen ist. 

Wenn Branches lange bei den jeweiligen Entwicklern liegen werden sich andere Entwickler nicht mehr um diese Teile kuemmern wollen. Noch schwerer ist es dann allerdings fuer neue Entwickler.

Ich denke die Umstellung auf git (oder ein anderes dvcs) wird kommen, allerdings erst in ~2 Jahren. Es gibt bis dahin noch viele technische und politische Probleme zu loesen.

 *Berniyh wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal die kde-scm-interest ML von KDE empfehlen. 

 

Die kenne und lese ich. Unsere kleine OT Diskussion wuerde wohl auch eher dort hin gehoeren.   :Wink: 

MfG

Hilefoks

----------

## xraver

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *Knieper wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> Ich kann keine Kriese erkennen. Und was ist daran Verkehrt gewesen KDE4.0 als Entwickler Version raus zu bringen? Besser eine Version für Entwickler als das Release auf den Otto-Normal Anwender drauf los zu lassen und zu behaupten alles währe Perfekt.
> 
> Ich benutze die KDE  svn und die läuft äußerst Stabil. Bis auf ein par kleinen Features kann ich mich nicht beklagen und freue mich sehr und kommende Versionen. 
> ...

 

Ja, und ich empfinde es nervend immer wieder öffentlich wegen Rechtschreibfehlern von arroganten Besserwissern ermahnt zu werden. Ob du dich nun angesprochen fühlst sei dir überlassen. Wenn dir nun so viel an den Fehlern liegt und diese ein großes Problem für dich darstellen, dann schreib mir demnächst ne PM und ich berichtige den Fall.

Abgesehen davon ist es eh OT - wenn nicht sogar die Mods schon ein Auge auf uns geworfen haben und diese sinnlosen Posts bald mit der Schere bearbeiten.

In diesem Sinne - schreib mir ne PM wenn es dir so wichtig ist.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> wenn nicht sogar die Mods schon ein Auge auf uns geworfen haben und diese sinnlosen Posts bald mit der Schere bearbeiten.

 

Haben sie!

Bitt'schön entweder back on topic oder das Thema wird (durch uns) beendet.

Und zum Thema Rehgdschraihpungkh:

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kaufe sich Deutschbuch, hat mich auch gehelft.

Wer meint (permanent und jede Kleinigkeit) anmahnen zu müssen, darf dies gerne 'umme Ecke' tun: www.korrekturen.de/forum

Letztlich gibt es in den dt. Foren ebenso User deren Muttersprache eine andere ist als die deutsche (ist eigentlich hochdt. angesagt oder doch eher schweizerdt. oder gar 'Moosbüffel aka oberpfälzerisch'?) wie es in allen anderen Subforen 'wir Krauts' sind die in einer fremden Sprache unterwegs sind.

Wenn man sich ansieht was dort teilweise an angeblichem Englisch aufgetischt wird rollen sich sämtliche Fußnägel - nur mosern tut dort praktisch niemand. Muß so eine typisch deutsche Wurst sein...

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ja, und ich empfinde es nervend immer wieder öffentlich wegen Rechtschreibfehlern von arroganten Besserwissern ermahnt zu werden.

 

Dann nimm Dir die 10s und lies noch einmal drueber. Wer soll Dich bei der Fehlerzahl noch halbwegs ernst nehmen?

 *Quote:*   

> dann schreib mir demnächst ne PM und ich berichtige den Fall.

 

Bin ich Dein Deutschlehrer? Du schreibst doch in der Oeffentlichkeit, also antworte ich auch oeffentlich.

----------

## jkoerner

Ich frage mich immer wieder bei dieser ganzen Diskussion um KDE-4.x warum zum Geier sich immer nur an der Oberfläche festgekrallt wird und keine Diskussion um wirkliche Verbesserungen stattfindet?

Ob Plasma oder Icons oder sonst was, wen außer den Geeks interessiert das?  -> vom Desktop ist eh bei geöffneter Anwendung nichts mehr zu sehen.

Was ich an KDE schätze ist die Verknüpfung der Anwendungen, so daß ich identische Daten nicht mehrmals in verschiedene Anwendungen eingeben muss. Wenn Qt-4.x jetzt einen (Sourcecode-basierten) Fortschritt darstellt sehe ich die Verwendung davon in KDE4 als positiv.

Wer schon mal versucht hat eine Qt-3 basierte Anwendung auf Qt-4 zu portieren weiß, daß ein Neuschreiben einfacher ist. Daher, so denke ich, stammen die Schwierigkeiten und Verzögerungen beim neuen KDE. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Team sich auch die technische(Anwendungen) Seite konzentrieren und später erst den übrigen(Oberfläche) Schnickschnack realisieren.

BTW verwende ich für mein Firmen-PC reines Qt, auch die Anwendungen selbst sind nur Qt, und nur zum herumspielen KDE auf dem anderen PC. Dieser Koloss KDE macht sich auf Nano-ITX echt nicht gut, das kommt dann wie früher bei den 286ern 'rüber: Startet wirklich noch am gleichen Tag!

Da sollten wirklich einmal Überlegungen angestellt werden wie das in den Griff zu bekommen wäre.

Nur meine 2 ¢

----------

## energyman76b

Also von 'Krise' zu reden finde ich ziemlich übertrieben.

Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. Wenn nun Leute durch dieverse Seiten aufgeputscht enttäuscht waren, ist der Fehler anderswo zu suchen - nicht bei KDE.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen. Ich habe die 4.0er ausprobiert - und es war wirklich nicht prall. Aber hey, für einen ersten Eindruck ganz nett. Dann die 4.1 betas - und da muß ich sagen: Wow. Mir persönlich fehlen hier und da noch Kleinigkeiten, wie Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Desktopbilder oder kuickshow, oder wars - aber das hindert mich nicht daran es jeden Tag zu benutzen und damit höchst zufrieden zu sein. Vor allem bei Kopete. Mit 3.5.X und reiser4 nimmt es sich gern mal MINUTEN für den Start oder das Beenden - und neigt zum Absturz wenn dann endlich die kdewallet-Abfrage kommt. Mit 4.1: sofort da, bzw sofort weg. Kein warten mehr. Kmail verhält sich auch besser. Dolphin ist zum Haareraufen, aber man muß ihn ja nicht benutzten....

Und was nun Seigo und die Streitereien angeht: sowas ist normal. Leute stoßen sich aneinander, Fetzen fliegen - und häufig ist das sogar ganz gut so. Gewitter müssen sein.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. Wenn nun Leute durch dieverse Seiten aufgeputscht enttäuscht waren, ist der Fehler anderswo zu suchen - nicht bei KDE.

 

Also ich oute mich mal. Ich habe eigtl erst mit diesem Thread kapiert, dass 4.0 eine Entwickler Version ist (zumindest glaub ich euch das mal so  :Wink:  ). Als überzeugter gtk User interessieren mich kde Meldungen sowieso nur am Rande. Trotzdem hab ich mir kde 4.0 vor nem Monat mal zum testen installiert. 

Der Thread hat mich jetzt stutzig gemacht, wie konnte ich eine Entwicklerversion installieren ohne es zu merken?

Kurzes surfen auf kde.de (menu: kde 4.0): Auf dieser Seite wird kde 4.0 vorgestellt und es ist kein Wort von Beta oder Entwicklerversion zu lesen (11. Januar 2007 auf der Seite is wohl ein Tippfehler, der gleiche englische Text ist vom January 11, 2008 und auch da findet sich kein entsprechender Hinweis). Dazu findet man übringens auch nichts auf der KDE 4.0.0 Info Page oder Gentoo KDE Project. Auf kde.org / Release Information wird kde 4.0(.5) als current release / stable gekennzeichnet.

Ganz abgesehen von der seltsamen Versionierung und den hypenden Medien ist es auch auf kde Seiten nicht ersichtlich, dass kde 4.0 nur eine Spielwiese für Entwickler sein soll.

----------

## furanku

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Also von 'Krise' zu reden finde ich ziemlich übertrieben.

 

Deswegen habe ich ja auch ein Fragezeichen in der Überschrift angehängt.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. Wenn nun Leute durch dieverse Seiten aufgeputscht enttäuscht waren, ist der Fehler anderswo zu suchen - nicht bei KDE.

 

Naja, das war historisch schon ein wenig anders. KDE 4.0 als Developer Release herausbringen war wohl weniger Absicht, als eher ein "Befreiungsschlag" um endlich das Release geschafft zu haben.  Am Anfang der Entwicklung war das nicht so geplant, aber in der Zeit hat man ziemlich viel Erwartungen geweckt --- und dann kam lange nichts mehr. Teils stand die KDE Entwicklung ja auch unter einem ungücklichen Stern: Dafür daß z.B. Entwickler spurlos verschwinden, kann man eben nichts. Nur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Nutzer da noch geduldig. Da hätte man vielleicht aber schon selber Hinweise darauf geben können, daß es hier und da ein paar Probleme gibt. Das war ungefähr die Zeit als z.B.  http://plasma.kde.org/ nicht mehr gepflegt wurde. Guck Dir die Seite mal an: Das ist ein Beispiel für die Fehler die in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht wurden: Unter "The Vision", verzeih den Ausdruck, reißt man die Klappe noch ziemlich weit auf, unter User->Discover Plasma ... Nichts!!! Das geht so einfach nicht!

Dann kam der umstritten Wechsel von Konqueror zu Dolphin als Default File Manager. Auch da hat man IMHO den falschen Weg in der Darstellung dieses Schrittes gewählt. Konquerors File Manager Code war gelinde gesagt problematisch und man war froh mit Peter Penz einen neuen Entwickler an Bord zu haben. Statt das ehrlich so zu sagen, erfuhr man davon "gerüchteweise" aus Blogs, es rumorte bei den Nutzern und als die Aänderung dann "offiziell" als großer Fortschritt bekanntgegeben wurde knallte es ordentlich auf dot.kde.org und die längste Diskussion in der Geschichte dieser Seite brach los. Das hätte man bei besserem Marketing doch verhindern können. So ging es dann weiter und die Stimmung bei manchem Nutzer der sich auf 4.0 freute verschlechterte sich, mit dem Effekt daß die Entwickler so langsam mehr und mehr frustrierten. Ich glaube schon, daß man da vorher mal die Bremse hätte ziehen können, und aus den Fehlern in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hätte lernen können. Es war klar daß der Wechsel von den Desktop Icons zu Folderview ähnliche Probleme beim Vermitteln an die Nutzer verursachen wird, aber hat man dabei etwas anders gemacht? Nein. Mußte das unbedingt noch kurz vor dem Release in 4.1 rein, wenn man der Meinung ist, daß es bis 4.2 braucht um die Desktop Icons wirklich vollständig zu ersetzen? Ich habe da meine Zweifel.

Ich sage nichts gegen die Entwicklung und bin allen KDE Entwicklern wirklich dankbar. Aber, tut mir leid, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim diesem Release war ehrlichgesagt für'n Arsch und die Releasepolitik verbesserungsbedürftig.

 *Quote:*   

> Und was nun Seigo und die Streitereien angeht: sowas ist normal. Leute stoßen sich aneinander, Fetzen fliegen - und häufig ist das sogar ganz gut so. Gewitter müssen sein.

  Das ist aber kein "reinigendes Gewitter" nach dem man wieder lieb zueinander ist, sondern da hat sich jemand frustriert zurückgezogen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet.

 

Wie passt das denn nun zu den Forschungen von ForrestFunk81? Wo genau werde ich denn als User darauf hingewiesen (von offizieller Seite, alles andere zählt nicht) das es sich um eine Developer Version handelt?

----------

## energyman76b

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. 
> 
> Wie passt das denn nun zu den Forschungen von ForrestFunk81? Wo genau werde ich denn als User darauf hingewiesen (von offizieller Seite, alles andere zählt nicht) das es sich um eine Developer Version handelt?

 

keine Ahnung, ich habe nie die 'offiziellen' Seiten gelesen - immer nur sowas wie heise oder pro-linux. Und da war es ziemlich deutlich.

----------

## think4urs11

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet.

 

Um dieses Statement auf den Projektseiten zu finden ist man aber eine Zeitlang beschäftigt.

Den deutlichsten Hinweis den ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte gibt es hier: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174

Nur wie Peter Planlos/Susi Sorglos ausgehend von www.kde.org dorthin kommen sollen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Und nein auch die alte IT-Weisheit das man .0-Versionen grundsätzlich nicht benutzen sollte greift hier nicht (abgesehen davon das es sich hierbei eben um eine _IT-_ und keine allgemeine Weisheit handelt).

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> keine Ahnung, ich habe nie die 'offiziellen' Seiten gelesen - immer nur sowas wie heise oder pro-linux. Und da war es ziemlich deutlich.

 ahja

soviel zu 'sollte _jedem_ klar sein'  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*   Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. 
> 
> Wie passt das denn nun zu den Forschungen von ForrestFunk81? Wo genau werde ich denn als User darauf hingewiesen (von offizieller Seite, alles andere zählt nicht) das es sich um eine Developer Version handelt? 
> 
> keine Ahnung, ich habe nie die 'offiziellen' Seiten gelesen - immer nur sowas wie heise oder pro-linux. Und da war es ziemlich deutlich.

 

Ganz ehrlich: Und dann entblößt du dich mit der Meinung das es wohl jedem klar sein sollte das es sich nicht um eine Produktivversion handelt? Ich meine, wo genau informiere ich mich über eine Software? Richtig, beim Hersteller!

----------

## energyman76b

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*   Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. 
> 
> Wie passt das denn nun zu den Forschungen von ForrestFunk81? Wo genau werde ich denn als User darauf hingewiesen (von offizieller Seite, alles andere zählt nicht) das es sich um eine Developer Version handelt? 
> 
> keine Ahnung, ich habe nie die 'offiziellen' Seiten gelesen - immer nur sowas wie heise oder pro-linux. Und da war es ziemlich deutlich. 
> ...

 

und wo lesen die meisten Leute zuerst, daß eine neue Version raus ist? Richtig, auf Nachrichtenseiten.

----------

## Anarcho

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*   Außerdem - was an 'nicht für Nutzer, für Entwickler' haben Leute nicht verstanden? Wer 4.0 installiert hat, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, daß das nur 'Rumpftechnologie' ist. KDE hat nie etwas anderes behauptet. 
> 
> Wie passt das denn nun zu den Forschungen von ForrestFunk81? Wo genau werde ich denn als User darauf hingewiesen (von offizieller Seite, alles andere zählt nicht) das es sich um eine Developer Version handelt? 
> 
> keine Ahnung, ich habe nie die 'offiziellen' Seiten gelesen - immer nur sowas wie heise oder pro-linux. Und da war es ziemlich deutlich. 
> ...

 

OK, das hier ist der entsprechende News-Artikel auf heise:

http://www.heise.de/open/KDE-4-0-erschienen--/news/meldung/101637

Dann erzähl mir bitte wo ich hier lesen kann ich das als normaler Anwender KDE 4.0 nicht verwenden soll? Dann guck ich eben auf die KDE Hompage. Hoppla, da steht ja auch keine Warnung. Na dann kann es ja losgehen....

Der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch die News von ProLinux:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/12190.html

Auch hier steht kein Wort von Developer Version, "Vorsicht, nur für Neugierige!" oder ähnliches.

Langsam wird es albern in Sachen "Hat jeder gewusst", oder?

----------

## Knieper

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, das hier ist der entsprechende News-Artikel auf heise:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/open/KDE-4-0-erschienen--/news/meldung/101637
> ...

 

Einfach dem "Neues in KDE 4.0"-Artikel folgen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Desktop für jedermann?
> 
> Nein! Selbst viele KDE-Entwickler stehen dazu, KDE 4.0 nicht jedem Benutzer, sondern nur den "Early Adopters" zu empfehlen. Das liegt nicht an den Anwendungen, von denen viele noch nicht alle Neuerungen von KDE 4 nutzen und manche gar noch nicht fertig sind: Hier kann der Benutzer schließlich auf die bewährten KDE-3.x-Tools zurückgreifen. Jedoch begann die Entwicklung von Plasma relativ spät, sodass der Desktop zum einen noch Fehler hat und zum anderen noch nicht über die Feature-Vielfalt verfügt, die die Benutzer von KDE 3.x gewohnt sind. Auch in Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit wurde KDE 4.0 noch nicht optimiert. Da die meisten Distributionen jedoch Pakete anbieten, die man parallel zu KDE 3.x installieren kann, sollte sich niemand davon abhalten lassen, zumindest einen Blick auf KDE 4.0 zu werfen.
> ...

 

Mir geht KDE schon am Arsch vorbei, aber selbst das habe ich mitbekommen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> OK, das hier ist der entsprechende News-Artikel auf heise:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/open/KDE-4-0-erschienen--/news/meldung/101637
> ...

 

Ich habe ja nicht bezweifelt das es nicht rauszukriegen ist, aber es ist jedenfalls nicht eindeutig kommuniziert worden was insbesondere durch die fehlenden Hinweise auf der offiziellen Seite bemerkbar ist.

Nur zur Verständniss: Ich setze kein KDE ein, ist mir auch egal. Aber dennoch bin ich ganz allgemein der Meinung das eine solche Release-Politik zu solchen Konsequenzen führen kann. Ich möchte damit überhaupt nicht die Reaktionen der Nutzer rechtfertigen. Beleidigungen sind hier völlig fehl am Platz, aber alles auf die User zu schieben ist eben auch falsch. Hier liegt einfach eine anscheinend völlig vermurkste Kommunikation vor.

----------

## schachti

Wenn die Version nur für Entwickler gedacht, ist gehört der Hinweis - unter anderem - an die Stelle, an der man die Pakete herunterladen kann. Wenn man sie in Blog-Einträgen oder im Changelog versteckt, ist es kein Wunder, dass $Normaluser sie nicht sieht.

----------

## think4urs11

Dummerweise dürfen 'wir' uns als Projekt da nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, die Geschichte mit der mangelhaften Kommunikation kommt mir nä(h)mlich bekannt vor...  :Wink: 

----------

## revilootneg

Mannmannmann, das artet hier aber auch wieder aus. Am besten gefallen mir die Beiträge nach dem Motto "Es ist mir egal, aber..." Meine Oma hätte die meisten von euch jetzt als Korinthenkacker beschimpft.   :Very Happy: 

Ich möchte hier doch noch an den Unterschied KDE4 zu KDE 4.0 erinnern, an den meines Erachtens durch die Entwickler deutlich hingewiesen wurde. KDE4 beschreibt, die gesamte Release-Linie 4.x.y. Es wurde von den KDE-Entwicklern immer betont, dass das, was zu sehen ist, was vorgestellt wird, KDE4 ist (oder sein könnte, da ja einiges auch mockups sind/waren) und _nicht_ (unbedingt) KDE 4.0.

Ich habe bisher nirgendwo das Versprechen gelesen, dass KDE 4.0 eine Version KDE 3.5.9 in schöner, besser, schneller, bunter darstellen soll. Nie wurde davon gesprochen, dass _alle_ KDE3 Apps laufen würden (mit der Portierung ist vielfach schon früh begonnen worden). Nie wurde gesagt, dass alle KDE-internen Apps für KDE 4.0 fertig gestellt sind (ich denke insbesondere an kdepim [mit akonadi-Framework], kontact, kmail).

Der Absatz aus dem "Neues in KDE"-Artikel ist für mich eigentlich deutlich genug. Ich erinnere mich außerdem an das Titelthema des Linux-Magazins von Ende letzten Jahres, indem die neuen Features (plasma, akonadi, nepomik, strigi, ...) schmackhaft gemacht wurden, ohne unerwähnt zu lassen, dass diese Vorstellung KDE4 ist und eben nicht KDE 4.0!

Außerdem: Welcher Nutzer surft den kde.org an, um dort auf Download zu klicken, dort eine Menge tar.bz2s runterzuladen und selbstständig zu kompilieren? Ich betone: Selbstständig _nicht_ im Sinne von portage/paludis, sondern selbstständig im Sinne von "cmmi"!

Also halten wir fest: Die meisten haben KDE 4.0[.y] durch den Paketmanager ihrer Distribution erhalten und das die Maintainer nicht bescheid wussten über den Status von KDE4.x.y kann mir keiner erzählen!

Nochmal: Ja, KDE steckt in einer schwierigen Zeit, die aber nicht unbedingt als Krise zu bezeichnen ist. KDE4 ist auf jeden Fall ein mutiger! Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Es hat gute Gründe gegeben, KDE 4.0 so zu veröffentlichen, wie es veröffentlicht wurde (Portierung anderer Programme, Bug-Reporting, der psychologische Effekt, nach Monaten der Arbeit der Öffentlichkeit etwas lauffähiges! zu präsentieren, ist sicher auch wichtig).

Aber: Wieso klappt's beim Kernel und nicht bei KDE? Linus und seine Mannen schieben innerhalb von Tagen tausende Codezeilen hin und her, veröffentlichen rcs, bekommen Regressions, die werden gefixed, alles ist okay bis zum Release.

Abgesehen davon, das KDE keine 8 release-candidats hatte, ist der gewaltigste Unterschied die Nutzergruppe. Der Kernel läuft einfach, da redet man nicht rein, da gibt es Leute die machen dass, dann kommen die Distributionen, patchen den Kernel zu Tode damit auch der letzte Schreihals die Klappe hält und alles ist gut. Aber KDE kann man _sehen_, man kennt es in alt und will es genau so (nur eben besser) und jetzt sofort in neu.

Das kann doch nicht klappen. Wer jetzt diese Nutzer die Oberhand gewinnen lässt, gefährdet das opensource-Entwicklungskonzept. KDE4 (nicht KDE4.0!) hat das Potential aseigos Wunsch zu erfüllen ("Wenn ein Nutzer vor einem Mac, vor einem PC mit Vista und vor einem PC mit Linux mit KDE4-Oberfläche steht, dann soll er sich an den KDE4-Desktop setzen"). Linux/OpenSource/FreeSoftware ist an einem Punkt, wo es nicht mehr Nachprogrammieren ist, sondern eigene Ideen umsetzen, die Nutzer mit Innovationen locken. Dazu gehört aber auch, dass opensource auch schon im (frühen) Entwicklungsstadium von vielen getestet wird (werden kann). Dieser Vorteil wird der opensource-Entwicklung zukünftig erheblichen Vorsprung gegenüber Apple/MS verschaffen.

Nur: Dazu bedarf es einer Gesprächskultur! Es muss kommuniziert werden was von Software zu erwarten ist. Genauso muss der (Nur-)Nutzer seine Ansprüche/Erwartungen aber auch zurücknehmen, denn er bezahlt die Software ja nicht.

(Das war keine Aussage zur Frage, ob opensource für Nutzer geschrieben wird!)

----------

## furanku

Ich glaube die Diskussion verliert sich gerade ein wenig in Details. Es ist einfach unüblich eine Developer-Version mit einem .0 Label zu versehen. Das provoziert Mißverständnisse und steht entgegen jeglicher Tradition, insbesondere in der Open Source Community, in der man mit .0 Releases ohnehin eher vorsichtig ist Herrjeh, wine hat 15 Jahre gebraucht bevor sie sich an ein 1.0 Release getraut haben! Ich denke auch die Befürworter dieses KDE 4.0 Releases müssen zugeben, daß das wirklich problematisch war.

Auch bei den portierten Anwendungen (dem "offiziellen Grund" KDE 4.0 so zu veröffentlichen), kann ich nicht sehen, daß es sich bewährt habe: kdepim, Amarok, ... aus der unmittelbaren Nähe des Projektes sind nicht für KDE 4.1 in wirklich nativen Versionen verfügbar. (KMail ist zwar portiert nutzt aber insbesondere das gerade dafür interessante Akonadi noch nicht). Aus dem 3rd Party Umfeld ist mir überhaupt nichts von diesem Release profitierenden Anwendungen bekannt. 

ESRs "Relase early. Relase often." war wohl nicht als "Release confusing" gemeint. Diese Probleme waren absehbar und IMHO rächen sich jetzt gerade. Aber darüber könnte man noch hinwegkommen, auch ander Projekte haben schon Releases vergeigt, und passiert ist eben passiert. Nur ... die Frustration bei den Entwicklern wächst ebenso wie die Kritik von den Usern immer noch, und Celeste Paul fragt sich in ihrem Blog ob 4.1 wirklich reif ist.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir da nicht gerade zugucken wie sich die nächste ... ähhh, euphemistisch formuliert: unglückliche Situation ankündigt.  Im Augenblick sehe ich nur Konflikt Eskalation und wenig Besserung. Man redet einfach nicht mehr miteinander.

Aaron selber hat, bevor er sein Blog geschlossen hat, davon geredet einen "User Council" einzusetzen. Ich denke die KDE Marketing Group sollte sich mal äußern wie es überhaupt so weit kommen konnte. Pikanterweise gehört dazu z.B. Troy Unrau (siehe hier) der in seinem öffentlichen Blog fragt  Does KDE even need users?  aber damit nicht zitiert werden will. Celestes Frage ging direkt an die KDE Marketing Abteilung, also Troy: "To the Marketing Team: What is this doing to KDE4’s image?" und er schreibt anstelle einer Antort er wäre sich nicht sicher ob KDE überhaupt Nutzer bräuchte?!?!

Super Markteing  :Sad: 

Das. Geht. So. Nicht.

Keine Gnade für Trolle, aber da läuft wirklich etwas anderes schief, und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das KDE nicht langfristig beschädigt. Aber selbst Aaron ist der Meinung, daß das schon KDE beschädigt hat. Nur eben, daß es reine Schuld der kritischen Nutzer wäre. Und da stimme ich nicht mit ihm überein, Betonung auf reine.

Edit: Falschen Link repariertLast edited by furanku on Wed Jul 02, 2008 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## furanku

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Ich habe bisher nirgendwo das Versprechen gelesen, dass KDE 4.0 eine Version KDE 3.5.9 in schöner, besser, schneller, bunter darstellen soll.

  Lies mal The Vision auf plasma.kde.org. Da steht daß KDE 4 das größte seit Einführung das Mac 1984 seien werde. Richtig, da steht nichts von KDE 4.0, und das schlägt sich ja auch auf der selben Seite bei "Users -> Discover Plasma" nieder. Die Seite ist nämlich leer. Und da Aaron jetzt sein Blog geschlossen hat, werden wir nur noch indirekt von weiteren Fortschritten hören, bzw, an deren Diskussion teilhaben können.

Aber zurück zu Diener Frage: Ich denke schon, daß die KDE 4 Entwicklung mit dem Gedanken angefangen hat KDE "schöner, besser, schneller, bunter" zu machen. Oder sollte KDE 4 etwa "häßlicher, schlechter, langsamer und grauer" werden? 

Nur, wo sind wir jetzt? Ich finde KDE 4 ja gar nicht schlecht ... trotzdem sind wir offensichtich an einem schwierigen Punkt: Wichtige Entwicklern verweigern den weiteren Dialog mit den Nutzern, die Usabilty Beauftragte fragt ob das nächste Release wirklich reif ist. Und da darf man doch mal Fragen ob wirklich alles in der Entwicklung, der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der Releasepolitik zum besten gelaufen ist oder man aus den gemachten Fehlern nicht doch etwas lernen könne.

Nur jetzt so zu tun, als gäbe es kein Problem, oder frustriert den Dialog abzubrechen halte ich für falsch.

----------

## musv

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Mit 3.5.X und reiser4 nimmt es sich gern mal MINUTEN für den Start oder das Beenden - und neigt zum Absturz wenn dann endlich die kdewallet-Abfrage kommt.

 

Reiser4 ist nicht wirklich für das Home-Laufwerk geeignet. Kann sein, dass KDE4 inzwischen damit besser zurecht kommt. Für KDE3.x hatte ich ~/.kde/share beim Starten immer erst in ein tmpfs kopiert. Dann rannten die KDE-Apps förmlich. Ohne tmpfs war KDE3.5.x unerträglich langsam mit Reiser4. Da aber auch diverse p2p-Apps wie DC, Amule und Azureus die Festplatte in einen permanenten Stresstest versetzen, verwende ich Reiser4 mittlerweile nur noch für das Root-Laufwerk. 

Zum Thema KDE4: Ich verwende von KDE sowieso nur die Apps, da mir KDE noch nie wirklich gefallen hat. Meine Einstellung: Auf dem Desktop hat nur ein Pager was zu suchen - und sonst nichts. Deswegen nutze ich schon seit Jahren begeistert e16 (hatte Kahakai und Windowmaker abgelöst). Eventuell trau ich mich irgendwann mal auf e17 ran, aber dazu müßte ich mein eigenes Theme erst portieren. KDE als Desktop war mir schon immer zu aufgebläht. 

Was ihr alle nicht vergessen solltet: Das ist KDE4.0. Das Projekt steht noch ganz am Anfang der Entwicklung. Ich kann mich noch an daran erinnern, wie ich 2002 meinen ersten Kontakt mit Suse8.0 und KDE3.0 beta hatte. Das hatte zur Folge, dass ich zum KDE-Hasser wurde und noch immer ziemlich wenig von Suse halte. Irgendwann mal so 2006 (4 Jahre hats gedauert) hab ich mich wieder an diverse KDE-Apps rangetraut und war begeistert, wie umfangreich, stabil und benutzbar die auf einmal geworden sind. Und die sahen auch nicht mehr so grottig aus wie bei KDE3.0. 

Also Leute, gebt dem Projekt noch etwas Zeit. In 2 bis 3 Jahren kann man nochmal darüber diskutieren, was aus dem ganzen Projekt geworden ist. Ich bleib trotzdem auch weiterhin bei Englightenment.

----------

## Anarcho

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Mannmannmann, das artet hier aber auch wieder aus. Am besten gefallen mir die Beiträge nach dem Motto "Es ist mir egal, aber..." Meine Oma hätte die meisten von euch jetzt als Korinthenkacker beschimpft.  

 

Zum Glück ist mir deine Oma genauso egal wie KDE 4.0...

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe bisher nirgendwo das Versprechen gelesen, dass KDE 4.0 eine Version KDE 3.5.9 in schöner, besser, schneller, bunter darstellen soll. Nie wurde davon gesprochen, dass _alle_ KDE3 Apps laufen würden (mit der Portierung ist vielfach schon früh begonnen worden). Nie wurde gesagt, dass alle KDE-internen Apps für KDE 4.0 fertig gestellt sind (ich denke insbesondere an kdepim [mit akonadi-Framework], kontact, kmail).

 

Das wäre auch der falsche Weg. Richtigerweise sollte man bei einem solchen Release darauf hinweisen das etwas NICHT geht. Man muss bei einem neuen Release nicht daraufhinweisen das alles läuft. Davon ist ja eben auszugehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Absatz aus dem "Neues in KDE"-Artikel ist für mich eigentlich deutlich genug. Ich erinnere mich außerdem an das Titelthema des Linux-Magazins von Ende letzten Jahres, indem die neuen Features (plasma, akonadi, nepomik, strigi, ...) schmackhaft gemacht wurden, ohne unerwähnt zu lassen, dass diese Vorstellung KDE4 ist und eben nicht KDE 4.0!

 

Soll sich jetzt ein Softwarehersteller / Projekt darauf verlassen das schon genug Informationen über die anderen Medien verteilt werden und einfach selber nichts auf die Seite schreiben?

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem: Welcher Nutzer surft den kde.org an, um dort auf Download zu klicken, dort eine Menge tar.bz2s runterzuladen und selbstständig zu kompilieren? Ich betone: Selbstständig _nicht_ im Sinne von portage/paludis, sondern selbstständig im Sinne von "cmmi"!
> 
> Also halten wir fest: Die meisten haben KDE 4.0[.y] durch den Paketmanager ihrer Distribution erhalten und das die Maintainer nicht bescheid wussten über den Status von KDE4.x.y kann mir keiner erzählen!

 

Natürlich laden es sich sehr wenige "direkt" runter. Aber das ist der Ort an dem ich mich informieren würde wenn ich etwas über das neue KDE wissen will. Dann entscheide ich ob ich die Pakete meines Distributers installiere oder nicht.

----------

## furanku

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *revilootneg wrote:*   Mannmannmann, das artet hier aber auch wieder aus. Am besten gefallen mir die Beiträge nach dem Motto "Es ist mir egal, aber..." Meine Oma hätte die meisten von euch jetzt als Korinthenkacker beschimpft.   
> 
> Zum Glück ist mir deine Oma genauso egal wie KDE 4.0...
> 
> 

 

Können wir bitte auf solche, das Thema um nicht ein Iota voranbringende, kleine Sticheleien verzichten ... die Bitte geht an beide! Entweder zur Sache oder garnicht und Nachtreten ist ohnehin unsportlich!

----------

## franzf

Dass kde ganz am Anfang steht stimmt, die 4.0 ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, wie viel Vorlaufzeit da drin steckte. Das 4.0-release war ja so umstritten weil man endlich was an den Mann bringen wollte. Und jetzt mit dem 4.1 noch mal warten wollen ist - denke ich - der falsche Weg. User werden verärgert sein (die wollen endlich weg von 4.0.x), ebenso wie Entwickler. Denkt nur an die String- und Feature-Freazes. Wenn man viele der angesprochenen Probleme beseitigen will, allen voran die viel kritisierte Konfigurierbarkeit (siehe dazu 4.0...) müsste man den Freaze aufheben, alle Entwickler neue Strings + Features einfügen lassen, Übersetzer mobilisieren, noch einmal durch ein (Alpha)/Beta laufen, und dann hoffen dass nicht wieder neue Kritiker auftreten und mosern. Gute Nacht, bis dahin wäre man sicher auch schon mit 4.2 im Alpha-Stadium  :Wink: 

Und was den "Klotz" angeht:

kde3 war beim starten die letzten Releases (war so ab 3.5.3 AFAIR) immer mit ca. 80 - 90 MB im Speicher, kde4 mit 120 (beim letzten Test), nach einem Neustart frisch angemeldet.

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Wumms, Speicherverbrauch mit KDE4 ist schlimmer geworden, als bei meinem letzten Test: 217 MB - ohne irgend eine gestartete Applikation. Ist ein 64-bit-System, aber das war es vorher auch schon...

----------

## astaecker

Wenn man sich den Blogpost von Celeste mal genau durchliest, spricht sie drei Punkte an:

1. Wird es stabil genug sein ?

2. Wird der normale User mit dem Umstieg von KDE3 auf KDE4 klarkommen ?

3. User können Features aus KDE 4.1 mit KDE 4.0 nicht nachstellen / Ist Planet KDE geeignet für den normalen User

Wird es stabil genug sein ? Ich sage: Ja. Ich empfinde den aktuellen Stand aus dem SVN schon als ziemlich stabil, habe zumindestens selber keine Probleme. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass nun noch ein Monat reinster Stabilisierungsarbeit folgt und die Distributionen im September (Fedora) oder Oktober (Kubuntu) eh ein Dot-Version (KDE 4.1.2 / 4.1.3) ausliefern werden, ist meine Voraussage gerechtfertigt. Der Fortschritt von KDE 4.0.0 (häufige Abstürze) zu KDE 4.0.X (fehlerbereinigt) untermauert dies.

Auch der zweite Punkt ist hinfällig. KDE4 ist die Zukunft und es wird kaum einen Unterschied machen, ob die KDE3 User jetzt oder erst später upgraden. Sie werden sich auf jeden Fall Plasma, Dolphin, Kickoff und DragonPlayer stellen müssen, ob nun jetzt oder später. KDE 4.1 lässt sich noch nicht so feingradig konfigurieren wie KDE3 (hier steht vor allem der Desktop im Mittelpunkt), aber das sind mittlerweile nur noch Kleinigkeiten (OK, die Proxy- und Shortcut-Einstellungen wären schon wichtig). Dafür bringt aber KDE4 auf anderen Gebieten massive Verbesserungen gegenüber KDE3, die man den Usern nicht vorenthalten sollte.

Der dritte Punkt ist eine andere Geschichte.

----------

## furanku

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wumms, Speicherverbrauch mit KDE4 ist schlimmer geworden, als bei meinem letzten Test: 217 MB - ohne irgend eine gestartete Applikation. Ist ein 64-bit-System, aber das war es vorher auch schon...

 

Speicherverbrauch unter Linux zu messen ist immer eine schwierige Sache ... Ich denke auch, daß KDE 4 nicht schlanker als 3.5 ist aber so schlimm wie Deine Zahlen aussehen wird es wohl nicht sein. Auch gibt es da noch einiges zu optimieren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist z.B. ein phonon backend momentan noch äußerst ungünstig programmiert und alleine für die Hälfte des Speicherverbrauchs zuständig.

----------

## Berniyh

Ohne das Thema wieder anfachen zu wollen…

Ich empfand diesen Blogeintrag als sehr lesenswert:

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3534

----------

## furanku

Auch wenn ich es nett von Sebastian Trueg finde, Aaron Seigo trösten zu wollen, inhaltlich, finde ich, trägt dieser Blog-Eintrag nicht so viel zur Diskussion bei.

----------

## furanku

Die Geschichte geht offensichtlich weiter: Troy Unrau vom KDE Marketing hat sich jetzt auch zurückgezogen, wie er in seinem Blog schreibt. Ich weiß nicht wie das vor diesem Hintergrund und in dieser Zeit zu bewerten ist, aber ich dachte ich poste es mal hier. Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt glücklich mit dem KDE Marketing war/bin ist es sicher nicht gut wenn ein weiterer KDE Contributor sich zurückzieht.

----------

## Vortex375

Aarons blog ist wieder offen.   :Smile: 

Offenbar schafft er es doch weiterhin die Kritik einfach wegzustecken. Respekt.

http://aseigo.blogspot.com/

----------

## furanku

Das finde ich auch schön, und das richtige Zeichen in dieser Situation. So wie ich es sehe hat er die Kommentarfunktion deaktiviert, was ich allerdings vollkommen OK finde.

PS.: Dies ist mein erstes Posting von einer KDE SVN Version aus. Und um in diesem Thread auch mal etwas Positives hervorzuheben, mit den Commits der letzten Tage schafft KDE 4 es mehr und mehr mich zumindest wieder zu begeistern. So kann man jetzt endlich auch die Icons im Panel verschieben, der IMHO rieisige häßliche Plasma Rahmen ist einer netten kleinen Leiste gewichen die nur die Bedienungselement enthält, und viel wichtiger, einige Stabilitätsprobleme (Desktop Effekte mit meiner NVidia Karte killten X, kmail schoß sich bei der Erstinbetriebnahme mit dem Assitenten zum Einrichten der Accounts selbst in den Fuß und mußte neu gestartet werden, Dolphin stürtze beim Mouse "Hovering" über pdfs ab, manchmal mußte ich den kompletten .kde4 Ordener löschen damit es überhaupt startete, und noch einige mehr ...) scheine sich erledigt zu haben.

Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch mit Folderview anfreunden, und versuchen das Mac OS X Menubar Plasmoid aus Playground zum laufen bringen, und dann bin ich als ehemaliger Zweifler zumindest zufriedengestellt.

Ich überlege nun tatsächlich mal den Wechsel zu wagen und hoffe, wenn es so gut läuft wie es bis jetzt aussieht, daß 4.1nach dem Release schnell demaskiert wird. Ich weiß nicht ob es Zufall ist, daß es gerade jetzt zu so einer Qualitätssteigerung kam, es nur an meinem Setup lag, aber vielleicht hatte der Krach doch sein Gutes.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Habe auch gerade den 85er Snapshot frisch installiert. Bin immer mehr begeistert davon.

Mich stören jetzt nur noch Kleinigkeiten - kein freies Verschieben der Objekte im Panel, das Symbol in der rechten oberen Ecke des Desktops (warum verschwindet das nicht beim Sperren der Widgets wie das im Panel?), ab und an merkt Plasma sich geänderte Einstellungen nicht über den Logout hinaus. Ausserdem sind komischerweise zwei Plasmoiden verschwunden, die ich gerne nutzte - den Partitionsmonitor sowie die CPU-Anzeige. Hab ich bloß ein weiteres Paket übersehen oder warum wurden die entfernt?

Aber wie gesagt, eher Kleinigkeiten. Alles in allem finde ich KDE 4.1 mittlerweile sehr wohl produktiv einsetzbar, und nutze es ja auch schon seit Wochen ausschließlich.

Ach ja, das neue KDM Theme ist ebenfalls verdammt sexy geworden   :Cool: 

----------

## furanku

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Mich stören jetzt nur noch Kleinigkeiten - kein freies Verschieben der Objekte im Panel,

 

Doch, das geht jetzt, genau genommen seit 827860, siehe hier. Wenn Du auf das "Symbol" wie Du es nennst ("Cashew" im Plasma Sprachgebrauch) rechts im Panel klickst bekommst Du die Leiste zum Konfigurieren des Panels. Wenn Du dann die Maus auf ein Objekt im Panel bewegst, bekommst Du ein kleines Kreuz als Anzeige, daß Du dieses Applet jetzt per Drag'n'Drop verscheiben kannst. Ist anders als mei KDE 3, aber: Warum nicht? 

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> das Symbol in der rechten oberen Ecke des Desktops (warum verschwindet das nicht beim Sperren der Widgets wie das im Panel?), 

 Achja .. das Desktop Cashew ... da haben sich schon viele gefragt was das soll. Aaron hat damit irgendwas tolles vor, aber irgendwie wird anscheinend keinem so recht klar was. Was soll's  :Wink:  Das stört mich jetzt nicht mehr.

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> ab und an merkt Plasma sich geänderte Einstellungen nicht über den Logout hinaus. 

  Stimmt aber das ist bei mir zumindest auch erheblich besser geworden.

----------

## Vortex375

Okay, dann werd ich auch gleich mal wieder mein Update anschmeißen.  :Very Happy: 

Nur leider funktionieren bei mir in letzter Zeit keine Plasmoids mehr. Nur die Standardsachen wie die Uhr funktionieren noch. Will ich etwas anderes auf den Desktop ziehen, wie die Post-it-Notes, krieg ich nur einen leeren Rahmen und wenn ich rechtsklicke, steht da nur "remove this Unknown Object". Sehr seltsam...

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Mich stören jetzt nur noch Kleinigkeiten - kein freies Verschieben der Objekte im Panel, 
> 
> Doch, das geht jetzt, genau genommen seit 827860, siehe hier. Wenn Du auf das "Symbol" wie Du es nennst ("Cashew" im Plasma Sprachgebrauch) rechts im Panel klickst bekommst Du die Leiste zum Konfigurieren des Panels. Wenn Du dann die Maus auf ein Objekt im Panel bewegst, bekommst Du ein kleines Kreuz als Anzeige, daß Du dieses Applet jetzt per Drag'n'Drop verscheiben kannst. Ist anders als mei KDE 3, aber: Warum nicht?

 

Ah, schön! Ist dann scheinbar nur noch zu neu und im 85er Snapshot noch nicht drin, aber die drei Wochen ohne das Feature werde ich jetzt auch noch überleben  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nur leider funktionieren bei mir in letzter Zeit keine Plasmoids mehr. Nur die Standardsachen wie die Uhr funktionieren noch. Will ich etwas anderes auf den Desktop ziehen, wie die Post-it-Notes, krieg ich nur einen leeren Rahmen und wenn ich rechtsklicke, steht da nur "remove this Unknown Object". Sehr seltsam...

 

So war es bei mir mit Festplatten/CPU-Monitor geschehen. Nur noch schwarze Flächen, "unbekannter Plasmoid". Die PostIt-Notes gehen aber bei mir zumindest im Moment.

----------

## firefly

im kde-overlay (kde4-svn) gibt es 3 ebuilds welche plasmoids installieren:

kde-base/kdeplasmoids 

kde-base/plasma-apps

kde-misc/playground-plasma

----------

## furanku

Oh weh, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben! Beim heutige Login hatte das Panel wieder alle Einstellungen vergessen, konqueror und plasma crashen beim Schließen, bzw. Logout. Ich fürchte noch nicht mal die Backtraces sind für die Entwickler verwertbar, da ist wieder irgendwas grundsätzlich im Argen. Also wieder den ~/.kde4 Ordner löschen und einen neuen Checkout complieren ... Aber das CPU oder das Post-It Plasmoid liefen bei mir zumindest ohne Probleme. Ich verwende übrigens keine portage basierte Lösung sondern compiliere mir ein KDE4 ins Homeverzeichnis mit den kdesvn-build Skripten, da der kde4-portage Server down war als ich es probieren wollte und ich kein paludis installiert habe.

Aber schön, daß KDE4 mir ollem Zweifler mal einen Abend lang mal vorgeführt hat was es alles kann, wenn es denn will. Nur, mit dem Umstieg warte ich dann doch noch ein wenig.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ja, die vergessenen Einstellungen habe ich auch immer noch. Die zwei nicht funktionierenden Plasmoids, also zwei leere Flächen, erscheinen jedes Mal nach dem Login erneut, wie oft ich es auch abschalte.

Ich sehe es aber nicht mehr ein schon wieder die Einstellungen zu löschen, da ist es mir lieber jedes Mal die zwei Plasmoids wegzuklicken  :Laughing: 

Wenn die finale Version da ist, werde ich wohl wieder mit frischen Einstellungen anfangen, dann aber hoffentlich zum letzten Mal.

Ab und zu flackert auch mein kompletter Screen, geht quasi kurz aus und wieder an. Und dabei hab ich schon fast alle OpenGL-Effekte abgeschaltet, bis auf die Animationen beim Minimieren von Fenstern...

----------

## Hilefoks

Einfach mal zwei Screenshots: 1 und 2.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Ja, die vergessenen Einstellungen habe ich auch immer noch. Die zwei nicht funktionierenden Plasmoids, also zwei leere Flächen, erscheinen jedes Mal nach dem Login erneut, wie oft ich es auch abschalte.
> 
> Ich sehe es aber nicht mehr ein schon wieder die Einstellungen zu löschen, da ist es mir lieber jedes Mal die zwei Plasmoids wegzuklicken 
> 
> 

 

Mach einfach ein Backup von $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc und editier die Datei danach, wirf die kaputten Plasmoids raus -- über den Namen sollten sie schnell identifizierbar sein, die Syntax der Datei ist ziemlich selbsterklärend. Wenn es nicht klappt, einfach Backup zurückkopieren.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nur leider funktionieren bei mir in letzter Zeit keine Plasmoids mehr. Nur die Standardsachen wie die Uhr funktionieren noch. Will ich etwas anderes auf den Desktop ziehen, wie die Post-it-Notes, krieg ich nur einen leeren Rahmen und wenn ich rechtsklicke, steht da nur "remove this Unknown Object". Sehr seltsam... 
> 
> So war es bei mir mit Festplatten/CPU-Monitor geschehen. Nur noch schwarze Flächen, "unbekannter Plasmoid". Die PostIt-Notes gehen aber bei mir zumindest im Moment.

 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurden die alle umbenannt -- tauchen jetzt möglicherweise zweimal bei Dir auf, eines davon ist der alte, der nicht mehr funktioniert. Die neue Version funktioniert bei mir problemos, evlt. noch mal überprüfen, ob plasma-playground aktuell ist.

----------

## franzf

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch mit Folderview anfreunden, und versuchen das Mac OS X Menubar Plasmoid aus Playground zum laufen bringen, und dann bin ich als ehemaliger Zweifler zumindest zufriedengestellt.

 

Installier dir Bespin, und freu dich über XBar  :Smile: 

Screeny

Funktioniert aber nur in nem Panel.

bespin-9999.ebuild

Dann schaut gleich alles aus wie Mac - wenn du willst!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Earthwings, danke für deine Tipps. Ich bin gestern oder vorgestern auch auf die Idee gekommen, einfach die entsprechenden Zeilen zu entfernen; nach ein wenig logischem Nachdenken ist mir der Grund für meine Probleme klar geworden. Da die Plasmoids nicht mehr in aktueller Version existierten und nicht erkannt wurden, sondern als "unbekannte Plasmoids" eingestuft wurden, hat natürlich deren Entfernen sie nicht aus der Datei löschen können, dort waren sie ja mit Namen drin und nicht als unbekannt. Natürlich kann KDE dann nicht wissen, welchen Plasmoid es aus der Config löschen soll, wenn er unbekannt ist. Darauf hätte ich auch früher kommen müssen  :Embarassed: 

Aber nochwas zu Playground - das gibt es doch nur als 9999er Version, das sollte doch daher auch nur im 9999er Slot zur Verfügung stehen, und bringt mir somit für meine 4.1er Snapshot-Variante die ich verwende doch nichts, oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## furanku

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Installier dir Bespin, und freu dich über XBar 
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tip! Bespin hatte ich in der Tat ganz vergessen. Ich werd's mal ausprobieren, aber vielleicht doch erstmal warten ob es nicht auch mit den KDE4 "Bordmitteln" zum laufen zu bekommen ist, SVN Versionen mit externen Erweiterungen zu mischen erscheint mir doch etwas zu unsicher --- insbesondere wenn man der KDE 4.1 Stabilisierung mit Bug Reports helfen will. Nach dem 4.1 Release guck ich in zwei drei Wochen guch ich mir dann mal Bespin an.

Zum Thema "KDE in der Krise" gibt es jetzt eine "offizielle" Stellungnahme der KDE Entwickler auf Groklaw, die ich ehrlichgesagt, wenig hilfreich finde. Es ist nur eine Wiederholung der altbekannten Positionen, ohne echte Analyse wie es zu der angespannten Situation kommen konnte und ob man den Krach nicht vielleicht doch hätte vermeiden oder abmildern können, bzw. rückblickend nicht doch einige Entscheidungen "suboptimal" waren. Da vermisse ich den "Lerneffekt" was man bei zuküftigen Releases besser machen kann, und daß das alles so gewollt war, nehme ich den Devs nicht ab.

Zurück zu erfreulicheren Themen: Bei mir klappt das Speicher und Laden der Einstellungen jetzt problemlos, die Zeiten in denen man den ~/.kde4 Ordner regelmäßig wegwerfen konnt scheinen endgültug vorbei zu sein. Dafür finde ich den Resourcen Verbrauch eines Idle KDE Desktop doch etwas unerfreulich: 40% CPU Last (davon allerdings 20% X) auf einem Athlon X2 4400+ sind doch eine Menge und da gibt es wohl noch einige Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Aber das kann sicher bis nach dem Release warten, denn "Early optimizaition ist the root of all evil".

----------

## franzf

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tip! Bespin hatte ich in der Tat ganz vergessen. Ich werd's mal ausprobieren, aber vielleicht doch erstmal warten ob es nicht auch mit den KDE4 "Bordmitteln" zum laufen zu bekommen ist, SVN Versionen mit externen Erweiterungen zu mischen erscheint mir doch etwas zu unsicher 

 

Bespin ist ja grundsätzlich nur ein Qt-Style - mit "etwas" viel Funktionsumfang  :Wink: 

Läuft bei mir stabil - und vor allem performanter als Oxygen, QtCurve und alles andere ("Kate-dynamic-wrap-30-Zeilen-markier-Benchmark" ^^, aber auch beim resizen von Fenstern spürbar).

Insbesondere Playground als stabil resp. "Bordmittel" zu bezeichnen, huiuiui  :Very Happy: 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Dafür finde ich den Resourcen Verbrauch eines Idle KDE Desktop doch etwas unerfreulich: 40% CPU Last (davon allerdings 20% X) auf einem Athlon X2 4400+ sind doch eine Menge und da gibt es wohl noch einige Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Aber das kann sicher bis nach dem Release warten, denn "Early optimizaition ist the root of all evil".

 

Die 40% CPU hab ich auch auf meinem AMD64 3700+. Aber nur wenn ich opengl für KWin verwende. Desktop-Effekte aus oder auf XRender umschalten lenkt kwin in erträgliche Bahnen. Aber bei dem Verbrauch von Optimierungsmöglichkeiten zu sprechen... Das ist eigentlich essentiell. Ich kann keine DVD flüssig anschauen mit der CPU-Last! Ich hoffe doch sehr dass da bis 4.1 noch was passiert. Aber trotzdem ein dickes Lob an die Leute von KWin, seit 4.0.x ist einiges passiert! Drum bin ich auch recht zuversichtlich  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insbesondere Playground als stabil resp. "Bordmittel" zu bezeichnen, huiuiui 

  Naja ... ich hab's, nachdem Aaron mich auf the Dot auf das Menubar Applet hingewiesen hat (und dabei meinte es sei "fast" fertig) verprochen das zu testen. Man will ja nicht nur meckern, sondern auch helfen!  :Wink:  Bis jetzt bekomm ich damit allerdings lediglich eine komische graue Box mit einer Zahl und ein leeres Plasmoid, welches Probleme mit der Größendarstellung hat.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber bei dem Verbrauch von Optimierungsmöglichkeiten zu sprechen... Das ist eigentlich essentiell.

 Das sehe ich nicht ganz so dramatisch: Einerseits liegt da einiges außerhalb der Einflußmöglichkeiten der KDE Devs (z.B. NVidia Grafiktreiber), andereseits sind bei einem vernüftigen Entwurf der Software grundsätzliche Optimierungen oft recht schnell gemacht, nur sollte man die Phasen bei der Entwicklung nicht vermischen, das ist meist ein sicheres Ticket in die "Unwartbarer Code"-Hölle. Natürlich muß man auch beim Entwurf schon an mögliche Optimierungen denken, nur sollte es erstmal stabil laufen bevor man die dann implementiert. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber trotzdem ein dickes Lob an die Leute von KWin, seit 4.0.x ist einiges passiert! Drum bin ich auch recht zuversichtlich 

  Auch von mir, insebsondere in den letzten zwei Wochen hat sich einiges doch sehr verbessert.

Habt ihr es eigentlich auch, daß der Konqueror ab und zu wieder sehr lange zum Laden einer Seite braucht, bzw. dies wieder fehlschlägt? Ich hatte dieses Problem auch unter KDE 3 und konnte es dort mit einem DNS Cache (pdsnd) und Entfernen der IPV6 Kerneloption lösen. Kann es sein, daß der Konqueror jetzt doch wieder IPV6 DNS Anfragen, verpackt in IPV4 Pakete verschickt?

----------

## Ampheus

@furanku:

Das Problem mit dem Konqueror habe ich auch, mir konnte bisher aber niemand helfen.

Kann es sein, dass du eine Fritz!Box besitzt? Da könnte das Problem liegen, soweit ich weiß.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Dafür finde ich den Resourcen Verbrauch eines Idle KDE Desktop doch etwas unerfreulich: 40% CPU Last (davon allerdings 20% X) auf einem Athlon X2 4400+ sind doch eine Menge

 

Das ist wirklich total unakzeptabel. Allerdings "idlet" mein KDE-Desktop mit 1-2% CPU-Last. 

Ich verwende Compiz statt kwin. Der ist nicht nur viel flotter, sondern zaubert auch die deutlich hübscheren Effekte auf den Bildschirm. Außerdem arbeitet er mittlerweile sehr gut mit KDE4 zusammen. Zum Beispiel passt sich das Alt-Tab-Fenster bei mir vom Aussehen her an das Desktop-Thema an.

----------

## furanku

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Das ist wirklich total unakzeptabel. Allerdings "idlet" mein KDE-Desktop mit 1-2% CPU-Last. 
> 
> Ich verwende Compiz statt kwin. 

 Ich fürchte, daß das ein Teil des Problems ist, und hofffe, daß das zügig besser wird.

----------

## furanku

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> @furanku:
> 
> Das Problem mit dem Konqueror habe ich auch, mir konnte bisher aber niemand helfen.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du eine Fritz!Box besitzt? Da könnte das Problem liegen, soweit ich weiß.

 

Nein, stinknormaler Netgear Router, dessen DNS Funktionalität ich noch nicht mal benutze. KDE 4 ist IMHO was DNS betrifft einfach lahm.

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> bespin-9999.ebuild

 

Ich hab das mal aktualisiert. kwin und xbar sind nun optional.

Wäre nett wenn es jemand testen könnte. Insbesondere ob ihr auch mit "-kwin -plasma" einen symbol lookup error bekommt...

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren, wie man optinal eclasses einbezieht.

Hab das mal versucht, kommt mir aber recht dreckig vor.

Hat da jemand eine bessere Lösung? Will ja nicht jedem, der bespin als Qt4-Style verwenden will gleich ein ganzes KDE4 aufschwätzen.

Grüße

Franz

Edit:

Ach ja, warum das ganze mit optional inherit:

Wenn ich mit cmake-utils.eclass ohne kde4-base.eclass bespin baue findet mir paludis niemals nie mein KDE...

Nur mit einem kde4-base_src_compile kann er es finden :/ Darum der dreck-häck.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab bei mir die hohe CPU-Auslastung weg bekommen!

Desktop-Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced Options -> [ ] Direct Rendering <- ausmachen!

Dann gehen manche Effekte nicht, z.B. Blur.

Ansonsten hat mir Thomas Lübking (thx!) einen Link geschickt (ging eigentlich darum die Tab-Animation beim Konqueror flüssiger zu bekommen...):

http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/GPU-Performance

Und ich dachte ich würde alle KDE4-Tweak-Seiten kennen  :Very Happy: 

Plasma wird tatsächlich mit

```
nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2
```

schneller, kwin langsamer. Dagegen dann in den Advanced Options (s.o.) auf Shared Memory umstellen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Danke für den Tip, aber mit dem Herumspielen an diesen Einstellungen habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen "schlecht" und "ganz schlecht". Unter die 40% CPU Last komme ich nicht, schlimmstenfalls kann ich 80-100% daraus machen, mit gelegentlichen kwin Hängern. Naja, warten wir mal ab ob NVidia besser angepasste Treibe liefert und bei den KDE Devs ist man sich des Problems ja auch bewußt.

Im Alltag fallen jetzt doch mehrere Kleinigkeiten auf, die noch buggy sind: Der Cursor verschwindet bei Texteingabeboxen im Konqueror gerne mal, Text selektieren mit der Maus fürt oft zu unerwarteten Ergebnissen, insbesondere wenn dabei noch in einer Input Box gescrollt werden muß. Die Konsole scheint inkompatibel zu dem alten Verfahren den Fenstertitel zu ändern, gerade bei langen "emerge world" läufen steht dort nur noch "emerge", ... Dinge mit denen man leben kann, die aber doch ein klein wenig nervig sind. Ich lasse die Devs jetzt mal mit Bug Reports in Ruhe, bis 4.1 haben die sicher noch genug zu tun.

----------

## franzf

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Die Konsole scheint inkompatibel zu dem alten Verfahren den Fenstertitel zu ändern, gerade bei langen "emerge world" läufen steht dort nur noch "emerge", ...

 

Settings -> Edit Current Profile -> Tabs.

Bei "Tab Title format" ist wohl "%w" das Gesuchte. In den Anfängen von 4.0 gabs da nen Bug, dass der Titel nicht aktualisiert wurde, ist aber wirklich schon lange gefixt  :Wink: 

Mich würde interessieren ob der Systray nur mit nVidia so k**!$* ausschaut, oder ob das ein Plasma-Bug ist :/

----------

## furanku

Ahh .. Danke für den Tip! Was meinst Du speziell mit dem Systray? Ich nutze hier auch eine NVidia Karte und mein Desktop sieht zur Zeit so aus: Link. Beacht auch links oben die CPU Last ...   :Confused: 

So langsam wird das ein "Allegemeiner KDE 4.1 und Migrations-Thread". Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread unter dem Titel "Krise" mal schließen und einen neuen unter einem passenderen Titel starten?!

----------

## franzf

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ahh .. Danke für den Tip!

 

Bitte. bitte  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Was meinst Du speziell mit dem Systray?

 

Das, wobei es hier noch gut ausschaut. Manchmal sind die Icons so zerfetzt/überlagern Teile von Desktop/Plasmoids/Tray-Icons andere Icons, so dass man gar nix mehr erkennen kann :/

Hab ich schon von Anfang an...

----------

## furanku

Du scheinst ein schmales Panel am oberen Bildschirmrand zu verwenden. Tritt der Fehler auch auf wenn Du die Default Einstellungen benutzt? Ich würde sagen, das ist einen Bug Report wert.

----------

